# Zeigt her euer Interface!



## Lillyan (1. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist der offizielle Interface-Bewertungs-Thread!

Dieser Thread ist dafür da, dass man sein Interface zeigen kann, es bewerten lassen und sich von dem ein oder anderen Tips holen kann. In diesem Thread wird nicht geflamet und es wird keine Diskusionen darum geben, wie sinnvoll Addons sind oder auch nicht. 

Viel Spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich fang mal an, damit der Thread nicht untergeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erklärung (von oben nach unten):

- wie man sieht sind mir Map, EXP ziemlich egal von daher sind sie so wie sie waren

darunter sieht man schon das erste Highlight  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  in Form von "WhinySpellTimer damit erkenne ich ob auf meinem Ziel oder mir schon ein Hot, Buff oder Debuff liegt... leider werden auch welche angezeigt die ich nicht Disspelln kann egal kommt noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf der linken Seite seht ihr in dem Grünen Kasten mein persönliches Killeraddon Squared es handelt sich um ein Addon was alle Gruppen/Kriegstruppmitglieder sehr klein und übersichtlich anzeigt und damit das heilen (ich bin Heiler wie unschwer zu erkennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) enorm erleichtert...

Wichtiger TIPP:  damit Squared die Mitspieler welche sich ausser Reichweite befinden automatisch ausblendet muss der mit dem Befehl "/sqr rangefading-ability XXXX" der Reichweitenscan eingeschaltet werden ... die Zahl XXXX entspricht dem Skill von dessen Reichweite Square ausgehen soll... hier eine kleine Liste damit ihr nicht suchen müsst
---------------------------
Zelot 
150 Fuss --> 8569
100 Fuss --> 8564

Runenpriester
150 Fuss --> 1587
100 Fuss --> 1586

Erzmagier
150 Fuss --> 9236
100 Fuss --> 9237

Schamane
150 Fuss --> 1898
100 Fuss --> 1899
----------------------------
der Entwickler testet gerade die Möglichkeiten das komfortabler zu gestalten, also immermal wieder nach neuer Version schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(PS: die anderen Zahlen findet man auf WarDB ... es sind die letzten 4 Zahlen in der URL der jeweiligen Skills von deren Fuss-Reichweite man Scannen lassen will)

übrigens habe ich sowohl alle Kriegszuganzeigen wie auch die Gruppenanzeigen ausgeblendet weil Squared sie vollständig überflüssig macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


darunter sieht man meinen Fluch, dass Chatinterface daran muss ich noch was machen

rechts daneben hab ich meine Lebensanzeige und die meiner 2 Ziele gepackt wobei ich die meines Defensiven Ziels vergrössern sollte


nun erklär ich mal meine Zusammenstellung der Hotkeys:

zuerst um die Intension klarzumachen... momentan wechsel ich je nach Bedarf von Heilung auf Schaden da man wenn man Solo unterwechs ist zwangsweise was töten können muss

... wichtig ist mir desshalb ohne jedesmal die Leisten verändern zu müssen, schnell zwischen den Aufgaben wechseln zu können

wenn ich Schaden mache  benutz ich die Fähigkeiten ALT+2 für den Debuff --> 3 für den stärkeren Dot --> 2 für den Instant --> STRG+2 für den schwächeren Dot bei dem man stets auf die Reichweite achten muss um nicht zu adden, da es ja ein 180 Grad AOE ist

dazu kommt STRG+1 als "oh-sch...-button"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... das ist ein Skill womit man 50% weniger Schaden bekommt und nichtmehr unterbrochen werden kann... danneben hab ich inzwischen auf STRG+3 den Knockback Knopf

PS: den Skill Geisel benutz ich garnicht, da ich in langen Testreihen gemerkt habe, dass die Castzeit zulang ist um die beiden Dots dauerhaft ticken zu lassen und ich den Cooldown zur selbstheilung brauche ... er ist fürs Solo spielen unerheblich... trotzdem mit ALT+5 ohne probleme jederzeit erreichbar 

wenn ich als Heiler unterwechs bin benutz ich 1 für den Instant Heal --> 4 für das Schadensabsorbtionsschild --> 5 für die grosse Heilung (weil ichs aus dem Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben so gewöhnt bin obwohls quark is) --> 6 für den wichtigen starken Hot (auch aus dem 3 Buchstaben Spiel gewöhnt) --> 7 für den schwachen Hot --> Disspell auf der 8 was man momentan sehr selten benutzt da gegenheilen oft die bessere Alternative is

in der Heilung macht die Belegung des Debuffs auf ALT+2 auch viel Sinn, da ich im PVE sehr oft die Taktik benutze die mir 100 AP zurückgibt wenn das ziel mit dem Debuff stirbt... das ist in dem Fall die AP für den Debuff wert (im RVR hat man aber die AP dafür selten übrig und man weis auch nie exakt welches Ziel sterben wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

wieder ist der "oh-sch...-button" auf STRG+1 gut gesetzt neben STRG+3 wo ich den Knockback habe 

auf ALT+3 der oft unterschätzte "Besänftigen Skill", der eines der entscheidenden Mittel darstellt vor Hexenjägern entkommen zu können

Warum ich Wiederbeleben auf einer so griffigen Taste wie ALT+1 habe erklärt sich von selbst... was haben denn Zeloten den Shamis und Jüngern voraus? Wiederbeleben ist einer meiner häufigst benutzten Skills zumindest im Szenario... ausserdem ist kaum etwas so Zeitkritisch wie Wiederbelebung, da viele Spieler sehr schnell auf den "Aufstehen" Button drücken, man desshalb selten mehr als 15 Sekunden Zeit hat

Warum hab ich den Gruppenheal nur auf ALT+6??? nunja Reichweite ist gering Castzeit hoch... desshalb benutz ich ihn enorm selten... wenn Gruppenheilung dann die Stufe2 Moralfähigkeit


FAZIT: wie man erkennt ist mir extrem wichtig keine Skills anzuklicken... ich denke man sieht den Unterschied wer Klickt und wer nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SOOOO  noch ist nicht alles Gold aber ich bau da ständig dran rum... nun zeigt was ihr so spielt 
PS: kritik und vorschläge erwünscht ... FLAMES ausdrücklich auch erwünscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirgamosch (3. Oktober 2008)

meins noch ziemlich schlicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Warte noch auf mehr addons <3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luvadea (6. Oktober 2008)

Eine Frage zu Squared.
Kann man das ganze auch ein wenig kleiner machen oder generell den kasten ein wenig verändern ? klingt nett das Addon, bin auch Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw hier mein Ui:


----------



## Healor (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mal irgendwo ein Bild von einem UI gesehen wo die Moralfähigkeiten in der Mitte über den Aktionsleisten in einer art Halbkreis angeordnet waren.

War das ein Addon?

Wenn ja, wie heisst es?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Bugged (6. Oktober 2008)

Das ist eines der ersten Interfaces, hat sich nicht bewährt deshalb hat Mythic nach einigen vielen Veränderungen das Interface rausgebracht, das es jetzt gibt.
Das Problem bei dem mit Halbkreis war vor allem, dass die beiden Leisten links und rechts des Halbkreises einfach gefühlte Meilen auseinander lagen.


----------



## XenRa (7. Oktober 2008)

@Navid
Ich habe da mal ne Frage an dich.
Bei dem Addon Squared sind nie irgendwelche % Zahlen zu sehen.
Sind daher die Life p. der Mitglieder nur mit den Farben dargezeigt? 

Wie das andere ist wie konntest du die WB Fenster weg hauen?
Ich selbst benutze momentan HealGrind da mir bei diesem Addon noch die % Zahlen angezeigt werde + eine Farbe
Doch ich bringe die WB Fenster nicht weg wie muss ich das machen?

Oder hast du die Fenster einfach so sehr verkleinert und die Farben Raus genommen das man es einfach nicht mehr sehen kann?


----------



## Lemonskunk (8. Oktober 2008)

Kirgamosch schrieb:


> meins noch ziemlich schlicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie heistn das Buff addon , das so bischen wie elk buff bars aus wow aussieht ?


----------



## WarNuts (8. Oktober 2008)

Luvadea schrieb:


> Kann man das ganze auch ein wenig kleiner machen oder generell den kasten ein wenig verändern ? klingt nett das Addon, bin auch Heiler



Squared Einstellungen



XenRa schrieb:


> @Navid
> Ich habe da mal ne Frage an dich.
> Bei dem Addon Squared sind nie irgendwelche % Zahlen zu sehen.
> Sind daher die Life p. der Mitglieder nur mit den Farben dargezeigt?



Squared unterstützt auch einen farblich wechselnden Balken. Muss erst aktiviert werden. (siehe Link oben)
%-Anzeige wird momentan nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Teal (8. Oktober 2008)

Das ist meins. Leider nicht mehr ganz aktuell, hab aber grade keinen anderen Screen bei dem man (so gut wie) alles sieht (das eine Chatfenster für Gildenchat ist grade ausgefaded, befindet sich aber direkt über dem Ersten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
An Änderungen gabs hier bisher nur die Buffanzeige der eigenen Buffs, welche inzwischen gegen die WARBuffBar ausgetauscht wurde. Auch nicht auf dem Bild ist WSCT, aber das kann man sich - denke ich mal - auch noch so vorstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unter der Minimap ist normal noch der RvR-Status - der war auf dem Screen wohl irgendwie kaputt. o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osnej (8. Oktober 2008)

Hätte da auch mal ne frage zu Squared...

wie kann man den Block verschieben?
das steht momentan so nen bissl im raum...


----------



## Navidgirnuod (8. Oktober 2008)

immerwieder die verzweifelte suche nach der möglichkeit ui-fenster zu verschieben... woher kommt das?

es gibt doch das standart ui menü wo man alle fenster leicht und ordentlich verschieben kann... dort findet man auch die ganzen addons ganz normal als wären sie standartmässig drin

wo is das problem?

die gruppen/kriegstruppfenster hab ich nicht entfernt (weils eigentlich nicht geht..) ne ich hab sie nur sostark verkleinert wie es nur eben ging und schwubs waren sie weg HEHE (sie verschwinden dann wirklich komplett)


----------



## glockenturm11 (8. Oktober 2008)

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=110354

Da gibts haufenweise tolle UIs und auch ein paar Tipps und Tricks zur Anwendung 
(von Aiiane zb, die ja mehrere Addons wie BuffThrottle, Vertigo usw veröffentlicht hat). 



btw, warum wird Standar*d *eigentlich immer falsch geschrieben?


----------



## Teal (10. Oktober 2008)

Osnej schrieb:


> Hätte da auch mal ne frage zu Squared...
> 
> wie kann man den Block verschieben?
> das steht momentan so nen bissl im raum...


Lässt sich wie jedes Standardelement des HUDs auch über den Layoutdesigner verschieben. Einfach unlocken und dann neu platzieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## July (10. Oktober 2008)

Mein UI is schlicht, weil ich großteils auf die Addons warte.. aber es ist schon ganz nett so!

click me!!


----------



## jayare (11. Oktober 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Wichtiger TIPP:  damit Squared die Mitspieler welche sich ausser Reichweite befinden automatisch ausblendet muss der mit dem Befehl "/sqr rangefading-ability XXXX" der Reichweitenscan eingeschaltet werden ... die Zahl XXXX entspricht dem Skill von dessen Reichweite Square ausgehen soll...


wo muss des eingefügt werden?
ingame? geht ned unbekannter befehl....


----------



## Blzzle (11. Oktober 2008)

So, hier mal mein Interface:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel gibts eigentlich nicht zu sagen, normalerweise klappe ich die Questleiste ein wenn ich sie nicht brauche (übersichtlicher und so ;D ), aber hier hab ich das irgendwie verpeilt...

Instalierte Addons sind bei mir:

CleanUnitFrames
Clock
Health Alert
MobHealth
SmartAlert
Squared
Vertigo
XpStatus

Falls noch Fragen oder Anregungen bestehen sollten, immer raus damit!


----------



## Arondight- (12. Oktober 2008)

Interface


----------



## WarNuts (12. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir auch nix besonderes.
Einzig das Squared tut sich etwas hervor, welches ich etwas gepimped.

Was auch das einzige Addon ist.


----------



## Teal (16. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal wieder was umgebaut. Sieht nun so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gerius (16. Oktober 2008)

@Teal,welche Addons hast du da drauf,gefällt mir sehr gut

will mir das auch basteln

Lg
Jolina


----------



## Krigash (18. Oktober 2008)

Also hier mal mein UI konzipiert für Heiler. Muss sagen das es mir gerade was das heilen in Gruppe/Raid angeht, die "Arbeit" sehr erleichtert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Addonliste:
Squared # WSCT # BuffBegoneUltra # IsHealBot # Libslash # WBB # WaaaghBar # Vertigo # Hide it Please # ActionbarColour # Action Points

Bei Fragen haut einfach in die Tasten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und hier noch ein aktuelles Pic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lythir (18. Oktober 2008)

Muss sich jeder sein UI selber bauen oder kann man sich ein fertiges irgendwo runterladen wie z.B. Ghost UI bei daoc oder andere?

Wenn sich jeder selber eins bauen muss, wo gibts die addons?


----------



## jeNoova (18. Oktober 2008)

Krigash schrieb:


> Also hier mal mein UI konzipiert für Heiler. Muss sagen das es mir gerade was das heilen in Gruppe/Raid angeht, die "Arbeit" sehr erleichtert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah ist ja grässlich^^ Wie kann man sich seinen Bildschirm so voll klatschen? Siehst du überhaupt noch was?^^

Naja jedem das seine...


Hier mein Interface



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krigash (19. Oktober 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Bah ist ja grässlich^^ Wie kann man sich seinen Bildschirm so voll klatschen? Siehst du überhaupt noch was?^^
> 
> Naja jedem das seine...
> 
> ...




Ich hab keine probleme irgendwas zu erkennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deins ist da doch eher etwas "einfacher"....


----------



## M_of_D (19. Oktober 2008)

Teal schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder was umgebaut. Sieht nun so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welches Addon hast du denn für die obere Zeile benutzt ( Fps, Exp. , Rufrang etc... ) ?


----------



## jeNoova (19. Oktober 2008)

Seh ich jetzt erst, würde mich aber auch mal interessieren!


----------



## M_of_D (19. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich grad schlau gemacht, das Addon heißt WaaaghBar und gibts auf war.curse.com


----------



## jeNoova (19. Oktober 2008)

Danke.


----------



## Lupidu (19. Oktober 2008)

So ich up jetzt auch einfach mal meins, 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat noch Optimierungbedarf, aber so siehts halt derzeit aus.


BTW, kennt jemand ein addon, was ähnlich dem WoW Addon "Align" (das legt einfach ein Raster über den Schirm, womit das Ausrichten deutlich einfacher ist) ist, oder hat ne Ahnung, ob das in der Mache ist.


----------



## WarNuts (20. Oktober 2008)

Lupidu schrieb:


> BTW, kennt jemand ein addon, was ähnlich dem WoW Addon "Align" (das legt einfach ein Raster über den Schirm, womit das Ausrichten deutlich einfacher ist) ist, oder hat ne Ahnung, ob das in der Mache ist.



Wieso hast du Squared + die Warbands offen? Und wieso unten die Exp Leiste und oben die Exp in Zahlen?
Reines Doppel-gemoppel

Für die Ausrichtung hast du eigentlich die UI-Anpassung.
Du kannst die Pixel einstellen, wann ein Fenster zum anderen einrastet.
Nehm doch einfach das Grp Fenster um andere Fenster zu positionieren.


----------



## Lupidu (20. Oktober 2008)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Wieso hast du Squared + die Warbands offen? Und wieso unten die Exp Leiste und oben die Exp in Zahlen?
> Reines Doppel-gemoppel


Das die erste Frage kommt war mir klar, so ganz erklären kann ich es nicht, aber ich möchte einfach zur Zeit, wo ich noch nicht viele Leute aufm Server kenne und nur mit Random Leuten Unterwegs bin die Namen sehen und squared hackt die leider alle ab, später werde ich sicher das Warband Fenster zu haben.
Und die Exp Leiste brauche ich, da ich es visuell schöner finde und ich mich noch nicht damit befasst habe, wie ich die Exp aus der Whaagbar bekomme, aber das wird ja nicht so schwer sein.



WarNuts schrieb:


> Für die Ausrichtung hast du eigentlich die UI-Anpassung.
> Du kannst die Pixel einstellen, wann ein Fenster zum anderen einrastet.
> Nehm doch einfach das Grp Fenster um andere Fenster zu positionieren



Ja natürlich nehme ich dafür die UI-Anpassung, wüsste gar keinen anderen Weg, das Problem ist einfach, dass ich mit Auge und sogar mit nem Blatt Papier niemals saubere Höhen und Abstände hinbekomme, daher suche ich dieses Addon hier.
*Align*

Und das mit dem Einrasten ist gut und auch von mir genutzt, funktioniert aber zum einen nicht, wenn ich mich und meine Ziel auf gleicher Höhe aber nicht direkt aneinander legen will und zum anderen, stimmen die grünen Kästchen in der Anpassung oft nicht mit dem eigentlichen UI Element überein.

Das mit dem Grp FEnster verstehe ich nicht so ganz, aber eventuell kann man ein ungenutztes Fenster als virtuelles Lineal nutzen, vielleicht meinst Du das auch, auf jeden Fall haste mich auf die Idee gebracht.


----------



## Eltheras (23. Oktober 2008)

Voilà:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wichtigsten AddOns:

ActionBarColor
CleanUnitFrames
DuffTimer
waaghbar
windowcleaner
wsct
usw...

Freue mich über Rückmeldungen.


----------



## WarNuts (23. Oktober 2008)

Eltheras schrieb:


> Freue mich über Rückmeldungen.



Mach mal deine Chatschrift kleiner.


----------



## Eltheras (23. Oktober 2008)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Mach mal deine Chatschrift kleiner.



Die ist bewusst so gross, ich kann's sonst nicht lesen. Kontaktlinsenträger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (23. Oktober 2008)

Eltheras schrieb:


> Die ist bewusst so gross, ich kann's sonst nicht lesen. Kontaktlinsenträger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kannst es nicht lesen, weil du Kontaktlinsenträger bist? Häää?
Sind Kontaktlinsen nicht dafür da, Sehschwäche auszugleichen?
Warum trägst du Kontaktlinsen, wenn du dadurch schlechter sieht? Würde an deiner Stelle den Augenarzt wechseln.


----------



## InvisibleJim (23. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist meins. Ist aber noch lange nicht fertig. Gibts noch viel für mich zu optimieren.

Vorallem neue Unitframes müssen her^^

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpi (23. Oktober 2008)

So, hier ma meins, die unitframes hab ich nicht verändert, weil ich die von war nich so schlimm find und nich noch extra speicherverbrauch haben will. als dd is sowas wie squared ja unwichtig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InvisibleJim (23. Oktober 2008)

Alpi schrieb:


> So, hier ma meins, die unitframes hab ich nicht verändert, weil ich die von war nich so schlimm find und nich noch extra speicherverbrauch haben will. als dd is sowas wie squared ja unwichtig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus. Schön übersichtlich. Auf welcher Auflösung spielst du? Sieht ser hoch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie heisst das Addon, für den schwarzen Hintergrund? In WoW hatte ich sowas auch, und würde mir das für war auch gern downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke, LG

P.S. Oder is das garkein Addon, sondern nur ein sehr lang gezogenes Chatfenster?


----------



## Lupidu (23. Oktober 2008)

InvisibleJim schrieb:


> Auf welcher Auflösung spielst du? Sieht ser hoch aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lies doch mal die kleinen lustigen Zahlen unter den Bildern, deines Vorposters ;-)




InvisibleJim schrieb:


> P.S. Oder is das garkein Addon, sondern nur ein sehr lang gezogenes Chatfenster?



Würd ich jetzt auch sagen, das linke Chatfenster scheint mir komplett nacht rechts durchgezogen zu sein, da man links neben dem Scroll Balken noch ein wenig unbedecktes Gras sieht :-D


----------



## InvisibleJim (23. Oktober 2008)

Nur dann frag ich mich, wenn jemand z.B. im Szenario mal bisschen mehr schreibt, wie es es dann lesen kann/will. Der halbe Text wird ja dann durch die Actionsbars verdeckt. Das würde mir nicht gefallen^^ 
Aber ne Notlösung wärs aufjedenfall, bis es mal nen Addon mit sonem Hintergrund gibt.


----------



## Eltheras (23. Oktober 2008)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Du kannst es nicht lesen, weil du Kontaktlinsenträger bist? Häää?
> Sind Kontaktlinsen nicht dafür da, Sehschwäche auszugleichen?
> Warum trägst du Kontaktlinsen, wenn du dadurch schlechter sieht? Würde an deiner Stelle den Augenarzt wechseln.



Mein Augenarzt macht seine Sache ganz gut. Aber danke für den Tipp.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Womöglich wirkt die Schrift auch so übergross weil ich das ganze Interface auf 0.8 runtergeschraubt habe. Jedenfalls strengt mich eine kleinere Schrift zu sehr an.


----------



## OmarRamo (23. Oktober 2008)

InvisibleJim schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Schön übersichtlich. Auf welcher Auflösung spielst du? Sieht ser hoch aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich tip auf das hier

http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/.../snt-panel.aspx


----------



## InvisibleJim (24. Oktober 2008)

OmarRamo schrieb:


> ich tip auf das hier
> 
> http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/.../snt-panel.aspx



Schön, vielen lieben dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dadurch wird ein UI doch erst richtig schön.


----------



## Alpi (24. Oktober 2008)

> Sieht gut aus. Schön übersichtlich. Auf welcher Auflösung spielst du? Sieht ser hoch aus


glaub 1440x900 steht jedenfalls unter dem bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein problem is nur dass ich auf 2 verschiedenen rechnern spiel mit unterschiedlichen bildschirmformaten
und ja es ist snt panel is ganz nett, aber man muss bissi basteln, weil des nich eine art bar is, sondern mehrere rechteckige felder


----------



## Teal (28. Oktober 2008)

gerius schrieb:


> @Teal,welche Addons hast du da drauf,gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> will mir das auch basteln
> 
> ...



Folgende Addons hab ich verwendet:


```
ActionBarCD
ActionBarColor
AlertFilter
AutoDismount
AutoLoot
BestiaryHelper
BLASCProfiler
BuffThrottle
CleanUnitFrames
ClosetGoblin
CurseProfiler
DieBuffsDie
FastFriends
HoverCast
Identity
ISAssistTracker
ItemLinker
LibSlash
LibSurveyor
MinChat
MobHealth
MoraleSet
Moth
nisp
QuestTrackerHelper
SelfTarget
Squared
StickyChatWindow
waaghbar
wsct
zchatwindow
zmm
```


Inzwischen hat sich aber wieder einiges getan. Neuer Screen und neue Liste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
ActionBarCD
ActionBarColor
AlertFilter
AutoDismount
AutoLoot
BestiaryHelper
BLASCProfiler
BuffThrottle
CleanUnitFrames
cloakheraldry
ClosetGoblin
CurseProfiler
DieBuffsDie
FastFriends
HoverCast
Identity
ItemLinker
JSS - Join Selected Scenarios
LibSlash
LibSurveyor
MinChat
MobHealth
MoraleSet
Moth
nisp
NRarity
ovdeadnomore
QuestTrackerHelper
SelfTarget
Squared
SquaredHotIndicators
StickyChatWindow
Trakario
waaghbar
wsct
zchatwindow
zmm
```

Addons gibts alle bei Curse, außer dem BLASCProfiler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (29. Oktober 2008)

@ Teal:

empfehle dir noch DAoCBuff


----------



## Arondight- (30. Oktober 2008)

Außerhalb des Kampfes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während des Kampfes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lythir (30. Oktober 2008)

Lythir schrieb:


> Muss sich jeder sein UI selber bauen oder kann man sich ein fertiges irgendwo runterladen wie z.B. Ghost UI bei daoc oder andere?
> 
> Wenn sich jeder selber eins bauen muss, wo gibts die addons?




Kann mir jemand diese Fragen beantworten? ^^


----------



## Eltheras (31. Oktober 2008)

@ Arondight-:
Was mich interessieren würde: Wo ist dein friendly target? Is leider auf den Screenshots nicht ersichtlich...
Ach und wenn du grob auflisten könntest, welche Addons du verwendet hast, wäre das super.
Gefällt mir jedenfalls sehr gut das UI.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arondight- (31. Oktober 2008)

Eltheras schrieb:


> @ Arondight-:
> Was mich interessieren würde: Wo ist dein friendly target? Is leider auf den Screenshots nicht ersichtlich...
> Ach und wenn du grob auflisten könntest, welche Addons du verwendet hast, wäre das super.
> Gefällt mir jedenfalls sehr gut das UI.
> ...



Hallo Elthera,

mein friendly target ist ein wenig rechts unten vom Primärziel. Kannst du aber jederzeit über "Oberfläche gestalten" verschieben.

Addons nutze ich folgende:



> AutoDismount
> BestiaryHelper
> BuffThrottle
> Census
> ...



Eigentlich hatte ich zuerst "PsiStatusWindows" anstelle CUF, ist aber noch nich kompatibel mit MobHealth. Ausserdem habe ich noch zBuffBars installiert, momentan deaktiviert, weil es mir zu unübersichtlich ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupidu (31. Oktober 2008)

Lythir schrieb:


> Muss sich jeder sein UI selber bauen oder kann man sich ein fertiges irgendwo runterladen wie z.B. Ghost UI bei daoc oder andere?
> 
> Wenn sich jeder selber eins bauen muss, wo gibts die addons?



Derzeit kann man noch keine fertigen UI Packages runterladen.

Du musst Dir auf  Curse Gaming  deine gewünschten Addons herunterladen und über die Addoneinstellungsmöglichkeiten, sowie über die Oberflächenanpassung von WAR so anpassen, wie Du es gerne hättest.


----------



## Eltheras (31. Oktober 2008)

Super, danke Arondight-.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinst du zu unübersichtlich wegen des Addons oder weils einfach nicht zum Rest passt? 
Ich selbst verwende DuffTimer, is ganz einfach zu handhaben.


----------



## Arondight- (31. Oktober 2008)

Es passt irgendwie nicht ins Gesamtbild. Bei 3-5 Dots würde ich nicht klagen, ich als Marauder habe teilweise 10 und mehr auf der Mütze. Das kleistert mir das gesamte UI zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltheras (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann's mir vorstellen. Ab playerbar bis zum oberen Bildschirmrand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (31. Oktober 2008)

WarNuts schrieb:


> @ Teal:
> 
> empfehle dir noch DAoCBuff


Danke, das war genau das, was noch gefehlt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ninjahuhn (2. November 2008)

Guten Tag,

hab gerade begonnen an meinem Interface rumzuspielen... und hab einige sachen gefunden die mir gut gefallen auf euren screenshots. Hab Sie mal makiert und hoffe das mir jemand sagen kann welche addons das sind.

UI 1 // UI 2

1. Hübsche Castbar
2. Den komplette dunklen hintergrund hätt ich gerne // Die minimap // und die anordnung der fähigkeitsslots hätt ich gerne
3. Die anzeige der Raid Gruppen hätt ich gerne und genau die anzeige hätt ich auch gerne für meine gruppe 
4. Wie kann ich die WaaaagBar neu anordnen? Hab jetzt mehrmals bemerkt das sie sich von alleine verstellt... von den positionen her
5. Die Buffs hätt ich gerne kleiner und wenns da was geht bissl hübscher

Gibt es ein Addon, um das "Mausziel" direkt an dem Mauszeiger zu haben?

Das wars erstma... Danke für hilfreiche antworten


----------



## Arondight- (2. November 2008)

1. CleanCastbar
2. SNT-Panel mit Vertigo und zMinimap
3. Ist die Standard Raidgruppenanordnung von WAR.
4. Waaaghbar selbst kann man noch nicht anordnen, daher habe ich mir SNT-Bar besorgt. Siehe mein Screen.
5. DaocBuff, ansonsten selbst mit UI-Scale oder CUF.

Zum letzten Punkt, ja gibt es und nennt sich Moth.


----------



## jeNoova (11. November 2008)

Postet mal nen bisschen mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joena78 (12. November 2008)

Na gut dann zeig ich euch mal meins ist jedoch nix besonderes :-)

Einzige was ich noch bei keinem anderem sah war die anordnung der 4 leisten. (oben 1 leiste unten 3 leisten)


[attachment=5800:Lorilei.jpg]

Addons habe ich folgende.:

ActionBarColor
AnywhereTrainer
ChatStamper
Cmap
KillTheHealer
Moth
MultiAuction
Nisp
NRarity
Preciousss
SmartBar
Squared
TargetInfoWindow
Waaghbar (+zusätze)
Wsct
XpStatus
SmartBar

Wer fragen hat nur zu. :-)


----------



## Oldfriend (14. November 2008)

Hallo,
Sag mal Arondight wie hast du die Aktionsbars verändert?
Ich bekomm das irgendwie nicht hin und so wie du das hast gefällt es mir recht gut.

Gruß


----------



## Eltheras (16. November 2008)

Ich bin zwar nicht Arondight aber das Addon nennt sich Vertigo


----------



## Trunkol (18. November 2008)

So Hier mal meine Interface.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mies (19. November 2008)

Meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde ich persönlich anschauend genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich warte auf weitere addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/wue55cu/SnampM_007.jpg


----------



## Kabax (28. November 2008)

Hallo, Leute! 

Ihr habt da ja ein paar ganz nette Add-Ons!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte mehr davon, ich bin schon ganz neugierig wie´s bei anderen aussieht!!

Die Axt zum Guße!


----------



## softcake_orange (1. Dezember 2008)

Bietet derzeit noch genügend Platz zum Auffüllen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/5v2a-e-jpg.html


----------



## Myzrael (3. Dezember 2008)

So, dann will ich auch einmal mein UI zum Besten geben.   
Anbei noch eine Erklärung zu ein paar der Addons, die ich verwende.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Squared*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte eigentlich bereits den Meißten bekannt sein. Sehr gutes Addon um Gruppen und Kriegstrupps anzeigen zu lassen. Sehr flexibel, was die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten angeht.
Download
Alternativen:
Healgrid
HUDUF



*SNT Bar*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zeigt verschiedene Informationen an. Die Bar besteht eigentlich aus mehreren verschiedenen Kästen, weswegen diese auch einzelnt verschoben werden können.
Download
Alternativen:
WaaaghBar



*zMiniMap*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine einfache und stilistisch eingerichtete Alternative zur originalen Minimap. "Überflüssige" Informationen werden nicht mehr angezeigt.
Download
Alternativen:
CustomMap



*DAOCBuff*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer einmal WoW gespielt hat, und damals "Buffalo" gemocht hat, der wird DAOCBuff lieben. Bietet sehr viele Einstelllungsmöglichkeiten und zeigt wahlweise sowohl die eigenen Buffs, als auch die eigenen Debuffs an. Darüber hinaus auch, sofern gewollt, die Buffs den feindlichen Zieles, und die Buffs des freundlichen Zieles an.
Download
Alternativen
zBuffBars
WhinySpellTimer



*MiniChat*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versteckt am CHatfenster die Buttons, sowie den SocialButton. Aktiviert automatisch Mausradscrolling.
Download
Alternativen:
Notepad
Chatty Cathy



*SteadyTargets*
Mit diesem Addon werden freundliche Ziele im im "FriendlyTarget"-Frame angezeigt. Unabhängig davon, ob ein feindliches Ziel anvisiert ist, oder nicht.
Download
Alternativen:
-



NAMBLA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nix All Messy Bits Lining Actionbuttons oder kurz NAMBLA verschönert die Buttons der Aktionsleiste. Entfernt den Rand und zeigt die Symbole als Quadrate an. Kompatiebel mit Vertigo, ActionBarColor etc.
Download
Alternativen:
-


----------



## Acksu (7. Dezember 2008)

Eltheras schrieb:


> Voilà:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello Ihrse!

Mich würde interessieren, welches Addon ihr habt für dieses etwas veränderte gruppenfenster? 
Gibt es da mehr oder nur eins mit verschiedenen einstellungen? 

thxs
greetz


----------



## krobel (9. Dezember 2008)

So nun möchte ich euch unser UI zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch das Komplette UI bei uns auf der Homepage Runterladen.

www.War-Rabenfrost.de.vu

Viel Spaß beim antesten.

mfg
Krobel


----------



## Rodney (13. Dezember 2008)

Mit abstand einfallsloseste Interface der letzten Jahre...!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scyathome (13. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

will ich meins auch mal vorstellen, es ist noch im Auf- / Umbau .. irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge ?

Greets




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (15. Dezember 2008)

Wie hast du die Rahmen mit den Infos wie FPS etc. um die Chatfenster bekommen?


----------



## Myzrael (15. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Rahmen mit den Infos wie FPS etc. um die Chatfenster bekommen?




Ich tippe einmal auf PNT-Bar


----------



## scyathome (15. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Rahmen mit den Infos wie FPS etc. um die Chatfenster bekommen?



Mit dem Addon SNT Panel. Die Info Kästchen sind bei der SNT Bar dabei.

Greets


----------



## Alpi (17. Dezember 2008)

Sieht super aus mit den ganzen panels um alles rum. Stell ich mir aber viel Arbeit beim einstellen vor, wenn nachm patch wieder alles verhaut is...
Des xHud gefällt mir curved besser. Die ungenutzten buttons würde ich noch ausblenden und die keybindings die du nich brauchst löschen (untere zeile zb) aber des is alles geschmackssache.


----------



## deon172 (17. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein ui... wobei die lohrbeeren hierfür einem gildenmitglied gebühren.
ich hab lediglich die skalierungen und fensterpositionen auf meine wünsche angepasst...


btw: wie bekomm ich die standard-unitframes seit 1.1 weg? die stören den gesamteindruck doch gewaltig...
auch die buffs und debuffs hängen dauernd im bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (18. Dezember 2008)

krobel schrieb:


> So nun möchte ich euch unser UI zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Aufteilung unten gefällt mir. Das ist mit Addons wie SNT Panel gemacht? Oder eine Eigenkreation?
Muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen aber finde die schnellstartleisten auf zwei Zeilen aufgeteilt gar net übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## Ashgard (18. Dezember 2008)

Net viel gemacht, nur paar kleine Addons installiert und das ganze bisserl verschoben oder Größen angepasst.

http://www.reithuber.at/DATEN/Ximara01.jpg

Auflösung ist 1920 x 1200 auf einem 24´´ TFT


----------



## Geezey (18. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie das AddOn heisst was scyathome als lebensanzeige hat, meine diese Senkrechten Balken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scyathome (18. Dezember 2008)

Geezey schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie das AddOn heisst was scyathome als lebensanzeige hat, meine diese Senkrechten Balken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Addon heisst xHUD.

Greets


----------



## krobel (19. Dezember 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Die Aufteilung unten gefällt mir. Das ist mit Addons wie SNT Panel gemacht? Oder eine Eigenkreation?
> Muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen aber finde die schnellstartleisten auf zwei Zeilen aufgeteilt gar net übel
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das haben ich mit SNT Panel gemacht also den dunklen Hintergrund unten.


----------



## Skathloc (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab letzt auch mein Interface verändert. Funktioniert auch wunderbar, nur manchmal werden noch die Buffs von der normalen Gruppenansicht angezeigt, obwohl ich die ausgeblendet hab, und die Kriegstruppen werden noch immer angezeigt weil ich die Deckkraft nicht ganz runter setzen kann. Die wird immer nen halben Strich rauf gesetzt. 

Ist das normal und wie bekomme ich das weg?


----------



## krobel (21. Dezember 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Ich hab letzt auch mein Interface verändert. Funktioniert auch wunderbar, nur manchmal werden noch die Buffs von der normalen Gruppenansicht angezeigt, obwohl ich die ausgeblendet hab, und die Kriegstruppen werden noch immer angezeigt weil ich die Deckkraft nicht ganz runter setzen kann. Die wird immer nen halben Strich rauf gesetzt.
> 
> Ist das normal und wie bekomme ich das weg?




versuch mal das Add-on hier bei mir hat es geholfen.


----------



## Mirco (23. Dezember 2008)

da habta mal mein interface!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




guckt da Interface in Action
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XeFnyBeyv4c


----------



## Kontinuum (27. Dezember 2008)

Sagmal könntet ihr euch vllt. erbarmen und auch dazu schreiben, welche Add-Ons ihr benutzt habt? Mir bringt es herzlich wenig mir schöne Interfaces anzugucken wenn ich netmal weiß wonach ich dann suchen muss, wenn ichs haben will... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krobel (27. Dezember 2008)

*@Kontinuum 
Dann werde ich mal die Add-ons von unsern Gilden Interface Posten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_AbilityAlert
ActionBarColor
AutoDismount
BuffThrottle
ChatAlert
CleanCastbar
CleanUnitFrames
DAoCBuff
DestroyBuffs
DieBuffsDie
Join Selected Scenarios
KillingBlow
LibFilter
LibSlash
LibSurveyor
Moth
RuiPatch
ScenarioAlert
SmartBar
SNT_PANEL
Squared
TalismanWillard
VerticalMorale
VerticalTactics
Vertigo
waaaghbar_guildxp
waaaghbar_menu
WaaaghBarShockBar
WindowCleaner
wsct
zMailMod
zmm
_

*Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch das Komplette UI bei uns auf der Homepage Runterladen.
*
www.War-Rabenfrost.de.vu


----------



## Kontinuum (27. Dezember 2008)

Krass, sieht ja komplett anders aus, als das standart interface, sieht auch optisch sehr eindrucksvoll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, vielen dank!
Muss ich denn noch irgendwas einstellen wenn ich das UI-Pack runterlade oder ist das denn direkt so wie auf dem Screenshot angeordnet und konfiguriert?


----------



## krobel (27. Dezember 2008)

es müsste so aussehen es kann sein das du evtl die Chat Fenster passend ziehen mußt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf wieviel % muss ich denn die allgemeine Interface-Größe stellen? z.B die Zauberleiste ist etwas schief gerutscht..


----------



## krobel (29. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir läuft WARHAMMER mit der Auflösung 1280 x 1024 Pixel wenn dein Rechner diese Auflösung schaft müsste alles seinen platz haben, oder du stellst dir die gewünschte Größe für die Castbar usw.selber ein bis es deinen wünschen entspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazpar (4. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Addonliste:
Squared # WSCT # BuffBegoneUltra # IsHealBot # Libslash # WBB # WaaaghBar # Vertigo # Hide it Please # ActionbarColour # Action Points


Wie heißt dieses Addon mit der gestaltung der Anzeige der Gruppenmitglieder seinem Eigenen Spieler und des Angreifer's ( nicht Squared und auch nicht isHealbot) wo man auch das lvl und ie Prozentzahl sehen kann?


----------



## Rodney (4. Januar 2009)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann mir jmd. verraten wie das AddOn für die castbalken heißt?


----------



## Liutsal (6. Januar 2009)

ich finds ziemlich arm addons zu benutzen 
und für mich sind addon user ganz klar cheater 
jedes prog script das das spiel verändert und dem spieler einen vorteil bringt gegenüber dem original spiel ist ein cheat!!
ich spiele schon seid jahren gw dort war das nie ein so großes thema 
und ich hab mit erschrecken festgestellt das die wow mentalität was das cheaten ( addon usen) angeht leider auch auf war übergreift!!!
wofür braucht ihr addons habt ihr denn keinen ehrgeiz skill zu entwickeln??? 
da war ein pvp spiel ist, finde ich sollten die betreiber darauf achten das sie entweder einige addons offiziell zum spiel dazufügen 
oder das benutzen durch bann unterbinden, um gleiche vorraussetzungen für alle zu schaffen!
es kann nicht sein das man im pvp kontent nur eine chance gegen andere gruppen hat wenn die eigene zusätzliche programme benutzt!!


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab' zwei Jahre GW gespielt und in GW brauchst du keine Addons.

AddOns geben die faktisch die Möglichkeit, Dinge überichtlicher zu gestalten,
Sachen simpel auf den Screen zu zaubern die du sonst nur durch umständliches kramen im UI findest
oder einfach umständliche DInge einfacher zu gestalten.

Insofern ist es kein Cheat, weil jeder der's wissen will es weis.

Und, sei ehrlich, du fändest es auch nicht soooo blöd wenn die ein AddOn die Möglichkeit gäbe, in Kaineg dein Gruppenfenster zu deaktivieren.

Und, ganz kurz, ist zwra nicht W.A.R., aber wer ich so ein Interface bastelt, zieht daraus sicher keinen Vorteil mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--- Klick da Smiley!


----------



## Nuelo (7. Januar 2009)

Dank den vielen schönen Vorschlägen, hier ist meine Version der Dinge:
1x im Game



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1x im UI-Editor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1x die Mods
CleanCastbar
LibLash
SmartBar
SNT_BAR
SNT_PANELs (8 Stück)
Squared
VerticalMorale
VerticalTactics
Vertigo

Ideen und VV's wie immer willkommen


----------



## Anusanna (8. Januar 2009)

Nuelo schrieb:


> Dank den vielen schönen Vorschlägen, hier ist meine Version der Dinge:
> 1x im Game
> 
> 
> ...



Mit welchem Addon hast Du die Actionbars so angeordnet? Dachte es wäre Vertigo, aber eine solche Funktion fand ich damit nicht.


----------



## Nuelo (8. Januar 2009)

doch vertigo ist's: /vert cols bar# col#


----------



## Anusanna (10. Januar 2009)

Nuelo schrieb:


> doch vertigo ist's: /vert cols bar# col#



Autsch! Das tat weh...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiril (11. Januar 2009)

Liutsal schrieb:


> ich finds ziemlich arm addons zu benutzen
> und für mich sind addon user ganz klar cheater
> jedes prog script das das spiel verändert und dem spieler einen vorteil bringt gegenüber dem original spiel ist ein cheat!!
> ich spiele schon seid jahren gw dort war das nie ein so großes thema
> ...



Rofl... Made my Day!

Für mich sind alle Leute, die zum Beispiel ein Navi benutzen ab jetzt Kriminelle ... !


----------



## Teal (11. Januar 2009)

Meins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben rechts hatte es da zwei Frames übereinander geschoben, ist inzwischen behoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (11. Januar 2009)

Hier ist mein heiler interface :


----------



## EvilDivel (11. Januar 2009)

habe quasi noch das Standard-Interface aber poste es trotzdem mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenny_Is_Alive (12. Januar 2009)

naja ich will es noch verbessern hab ja einige coole sachen hier im chat gesehn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuelo (13. Januar 2009)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> Hier ist mein heiler interface :



Da ist nix...


----------



## Teal (23. Januar 2009)

Nach einiger Zeit endlich fertig, mein neues Interface 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helwalker89 (23. Januar 2009)

@ teal wie heißt das addon mit den aktionsleisten und das mit dem teil in der mitte kp wie ich das beschreiben soll 
kannste mal ne liste all deiner addons posten


----------



## Teal (24. Januar 2009)

Die Aktionsleisten sind NAMBLA mit den Custom Textures von Neo2121 und Vertigo (+ ActionBarCD). Das Teil in der Mitte? Den Orb? Der Killing Blow? Die Markierungen ums Ziel?
Der Orb ist xHUD mit Custom Textures. Das Killig Blow Addon ist Book of Grudges und die Markierungen sind die alte (aber immer noch funktionierende) Version der RV_Mods (nur die Unitframes, rest hab ich deaktiviert).

Komplette Addonliste:



> ActionBarCD
> ActionBarColor
> AlertFilter
> AutoDismount
> ...


----------



## Helwalker89 (26. Januar 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Die Aktionsleisten sind NAMBLA mit den Custom Textures von Neo2121 und Vertigo (+ ActionBarCD). Das Teil in der Mitte? Den Orb? Der Killing Blow? Die Markierungen ums Ziel?
> Der Orb ist xHUD mit Custom Textures.


asso mit dem teil in der mitte mein ich die kreise mit xhud rund rum (wahrsch. der orb, was auch immer ein orb is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
kannste mal nen link zu dene cotum textures posten, hab die bei curse nich gefunden (asso die für nambla und die kreise in der mitte mit dem dämon und dem engel für xhud)
was wird eigentlich in den kleinen unteren kreisen dargestellt? und zu was gehört die % anzeige unter dem linken kleinen kreis (is das deine hp%??)?


----------



## Teal (26. Januar 2009)

Orb = Kugel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der kleine Kreis links zeigt die HP des feindlichen Ziels, der rechte kleine Kreis die HP vom freundlichen Ziel. Die Prozent in Gelb zeigen nochmals die HP in Prozent des feindlichen Ziels an. Speziell auch bei Keeptoren sehr nützlich. Das verwendete Addon hier ist "MobHealth". Meine AP werden übrigens durch den gelben Halbkreis am linken Rand der grünen Kugel (= meine HP) dargestellt, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der blaue Halbkreis zeigt die Klassenmechanik (Waaagh-Energie, Seelenessenz, usw.) an.

Die Texturen für Alles gibt es hier für die 1200er Auflösung. Ich habe das halt noch was nachbearbeitet und für 1680x1050 angepasst. Alles klar soweit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: NAMBLA-Texturen


----------



## Helwalker89 (26. Januar 2009)

thx für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Helwalker89 (26. Januar 2009)

nochmal ne frage an dich teal wie hatse denn das karrieredingsbums was standartmäßig z.b beim bw die verbrennungen anzeigt wegbekommen bei mir klebt das an bar 1 und will nich weg und bei fenster im menu isses nich mit drin


----------



## Teal (26. Januar 2009)

Habs einfach im Layouteditor ausgeblendet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mon-Jordan (28. Januar 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Wichtiger TIPP:  damit Squared die Mitspieler welche sich ausser Reichweite befinden automatisch ausblendet muss der mit dem Befehl "/sqr rangefading-ability XXXX" der Reichweitenscan eingeschaltet werden ... die Zahl XXXX entspricht dem Skill von dessen Reichweite Square ausgehen soll... hier eine kleine Liste damit ihr nicht suchen müsst
> ---------------------------
> Zelot
> 150 Fuss --> 8569
> ...



Diese Sache müsste mir mal jemand erklären, weil ich nicht weiß wo diese Wrte eingetragen werden müssen!


----------



## Yronnyn (28. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin ein Schamie und möchte alles sehen ab 150 fuss. Also geben ich in meinem Chat folgendes ein:

/sqr rangefading-ability 1898

das wars


----------



## Teal (28. Januar 2009)

So weit ich weiss ist das doch eh hinfällig, oder nicht? Hab da so was im Hinterkopf, was eine Änderung diesbezüglich im Dezember oder sogar November angeht. Sollte inzwischen ohne diese Befehle gehen.


----------



## Mon-Jordan (28. Januar 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> So weit ich weiss ist das doch eh hinfällig, oder nicht? Hab da so was im Hinterkopf, was eine Änderung diesbezüglich im Dezember oder sogar November angeht. Sollte inzwischen ohne diese Befehle gehen.



bei mir kommt nur "unbekannter befehl" ???

Und ansonsten werden die dann nur grau, aber erst dann wenn ich draufklicke! Teufelskreis! (Zitat von "T.V. Kaiser"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sinesh (28. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (30. Januar 2009)

Bei mir gabs auch ein kleines *Update*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe inzwischen *HealAll* gegen *FastInteract* und den *ObjectiveTracker* gegen *State of the Realm* getauscht. Ansonsten gab es wenig Neues. Hier die komplette Liste:



> ActionBarCD
> ActionBarColor
> AlertFilter
> AutoDismount
> ...



Da inzwischen einige (An-)Fragen bezüglich des UIs kamen:

Das UI basiert auf Sanctuary von *Fraith* (in diesem Thread gibt es auch eine Erklärung zu den meisten der verwendeten Addons). Ich habe es lediglich etwas umgebaut (damit es auch mit 1680x1050er Auflösung geht) und es meinen Bedürfnissen angepasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argain-Helmgart (3. Februar 2009)

Teal, wie kann man NAMBLA konfigurieren? Kann man die felder auch mit den Tasten 1,2,3,usw. verknüpfen?
Ich versuche gerade auch ein solches Interface zu bauen. Das sieht wirklich *Hammer *aus!!!

Könntest du evtl auch irgendwo deine Ordner uploaden?


----------



## Caxres (4. Februar 2009)

Hoi,

wenn du dem LINK im obigen Beitrag folgst findest du den kompletten Download Ordner von Fraith.
Da sind alle AddOns sowie die Grafik Dateien enthalten.

C


----------



## Teal (4. Februar 2009)

Argain-Helmgart schrieb:


> Teal, wie kann man NAMBLA konfigurieren? Kann man die felder auch mit den Tasten 1,2,3,usw. verknüpfen?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Könntest du evtl auch irgendwo deine Ordner uploaden?


Zu NAMBLA: Link bei Curse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um die Textur zu verändern, muss man in die LUA eingreifen, bzw. die Textur entsprechend umbenennen. Was genau meinst Du mit 1,2,3 verknüpfen? Dass die Zahlen auf den Buttons auch so angezeigt werden? Die Belegung ist nach wie vor gleich belegt. Es wird lediglich die Optik geändert - mehr nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaden könnte ich wohl, ist aktuell aber grade was schlecht, da ich daheim (noch) kein Internet habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Caxres schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> wenn du dem LINK im obigen Beitrag folgst findest du den kompletten Download Ordner von Fraith.
> Da sind alle AddOns sowie die Grafik Dateien enthalten.
> ...


Richtig. Hier ist aber zu beachten: Fraith hat keinen Widescreenmonitor. Es werden also nur 4:3-Auflösunen optimal unterstützt. Bei allen anderen (16:9/16:10) müsste man es manuell anpassen, wie ich das eben bei mir getan habe. Dabei wurden allerdings die alten Texturen als Basis verwendet. Inzwischen gibt es die ja in einer modularen Version.


----------



## WarNuts (5. Februar 2009)

3 optische und 5 BugFix-Addons




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unnötige Sachen habe ich transparent gehalten.


----------



## Argain-Helmgart (5. Februar 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Zu NAMBLA: Link bei Curse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich habe einfach ein Problem mit den Action Bars. Kann man die irgendwie reseten? Habe nun schon versucht das mit deaktivieren von nambla und Vertigo irgendwie hin zu bekommen. Hat nix gebracht. Mit Vertigo kann ich auch nur die Anzahl der Buttons, Anzahl der Zeilen, usw... einstellen. Jedoch bekomm ich einfach keine Actionbars hin wie im Originalzustand. Die Tasten 1-6 sind mit einer Bar verknüpft und die Zahlen 7-12 mit einer anderen. Jedoch ist weder die eine Bar 1, noch die andere. Kann man die Änderungen irgendwie rückgängig machen und die originalen Bars wieder herstellen? Die Belegungen stimmen zumindest mal bei mir nicht mehr mit dem Original überein...


----------



## Caxres (8. Februar 2009)

Moin,

die Leisten wieder in den Orginalzustand zu versetzten...

Die Tastenbelegungen macht du ja über keine AddOns die findest du in den normalen Einstellungen unter Tastenzuordnung. Dort gibt es ein Rest Button. Allerdings sind da alle Einstellungen wieder Orginal. Weiß nicht was du sonst noch umgelegt hast.

Die Optik der Orginalen, das wird schwieriger. Es gibt zig AddOns die drauf wirken. Der einfachste Weg ist, alles User Dateien inkl. den AddOns zu löschen und beim Patcher alle Dateien überprüfen auswählen. Dann hast du erstmal wieder den kompetten Orginal Zustand. Im nächsten Schritt dann wieder deine AddOns installieren.

C


----------



## Chiril (11. Februar 2009)

WarNuts schrieb:


> 3 optische und 5 BugFix-Addons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ui endlich mal einer, der ein bisschen von "Standart" Style weggeht,allein schon die anderen Texturen in den UnitFrames, das sieht viel besser aus. Bis jetzt das schickste UI was hier gepostet wurde würde ich sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (15. Februar 2009)

wie lade ich bilder hoch??


----------



## Argain-Helmgart (15. Februar 2009)

Caxres schrieb:


> Die Tastenbelegungen macht du ja über keine AddOns die findest du in den normalen Einstellungen unter Tastenzuordnung. Dort gibt es ein Rest Button. Allerdings sind da alle Einstellungen wieder Orginal. Weiß nicht was du sonst noch umgelegt hast.
> 
> Die Optik der Orginalen, das wird schwieriger. Es gibt zig AddOns die drauf wirken. Der einfachste Weg ist, alles User Dateien inkl. den AddOns zu löschen und beim Patcher alle Dateien überprüfen auswählen. Dann hast du erstmal wieder den kompetten Orginal Zustand. Im nächsten Schritt dann wieder deine AddOns installieren.
> 
> C



Es geht um das Interface von Teal. Hier ist dann z. B. die Box zum feststellen der Buttons auf der Actionbar nicht nehr vorhanden. Wie ich die wieder bekomme würde ich gerne wissen... oder kennt jemand einen Befehl den man eingeben kann? Ist schon ziemlich nervig, wenn man mitten in einem Gefecht seine Buttons löst und deshalb nicht kämpft!


----------



## Caxres (15. Februar 2009)

Hoi,

das lösen der Skill Buttons funzt ja mit dem lustigen LOCK Icon.
Je nachdem welches Tool du benutzt um dieses Schloß Symbol zu verstecken, mußt du dieses Tool auch wieder benutzen um es fürs umskillen wieder sichtbar zu machen.

Bei phantom wäre es einfach /phantom und den Haken wieder setzten.
Oder verstehe ich dich gerade falsch?

C


----------



## Teal (15. Februar 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> wie lade ich bilder hoch??


Du gehst auf die Seite eines Online-Bilderspeichers wie etwa Imageshack und lädst da Deinen Screen hoch. Nach dem Uploadvorgang werden mehrere Codes angezeigt. Hier einfach "Thumbnail for forums" auswählen und kopieren. Den kompletten Quellcode dann hier im Beitrag einfügen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Caxres schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> das lösen der Skill Buttons funzt ja mit dem lustigen LOCK Icon.
> Je nachdem welches Tool du benutzt um dieses Schloß Symbol zu verstecken, mußt du dieses Tool auch wieder benutzen um es fürs umskillen wieder sichtbar zu machen.
> ...


Ja, das funktioniert über die Checkbox. So fern ich ich das richtig verstanden habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argain-Helmgart (16. Februar 2009)

Stimmt. hab´s jetzt hinbekommen. Danke. war schon kurz vorm verzweifeln.
So is es halt, wenn man ein vorgefertigtes UI benutzt und keine Ahnung von den enthaltenen Addons hat :-)


----------



## Teal (16. Februar 2009)

Glaub mir, was noch schlimmer als das ist:
So ein UI dann vonm 16:10 auf 4:3 umzubauen... *grummel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xell0s (19. Februar 2009)

Erstmal ein Kompliment an Teal, echt geil gemacht.

Sagmal weißt du schon wann du genau Inet bekommst? kanns nämlich kaum abwarten bis du die daten uploadest.
Hab es selbst versucht mir ein hübsches zu basteln aber es entstanden nur Bugs ... xD


----------



## Teal (19. Februar 2009)

Hab mir heute eine Wohnung angeschaut. Wenn sich die Telekommunisten nicht völlig daneben benehmen, hab ich wohl spätestens Ende März ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auch wieder privat Internet. Hänge ansonsten halt hier ein bisschen im Netz rum. Richtig produktiv bin ich da was das Interface angeht allerdings nicht.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (19. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein interface mit meinem schami roggnokk&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;^^^^


----------



## Helwalker89 (20. Februar 2009)

@ gondi hast du überhaupt addons (wenn ja welche) drauf und warum is in leiste 3 fast das selbe wie in leiste 1?
is ja quasi das standartinterface


----------



## shronk (27. Februar 2009)

Hier is meins. Is das "Yak UI" mit minimen anpassungen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tjoah, hab halt noch nich so viele skills, aber sind 3 Bars ^^ (+4. bar klein rechts)


----------



## Ziez (27. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht im Bild "SoR"


----------



## shronk (1. März 2009)

Weil ich von performance wegen her meine auflösung runterschrauben musste, hab ich mich nochmals bissi drangesetzt um bisschen was zu ändern.
Nun siehts folgendermassen aus: (ausser die quests, die fangen nun oben links im eck an)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emmure (2. März 2009)

na ja, is noch in bearbeitung xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (2. März 2009)

Emmure schrieb:


> na ja, is noch in bearbeitung xD



Wenn du die Auflösung Spiel auf die vom Desktop änderst und bei "Winamp" die Option festlegst "immer im Vordergrund", kannst dir das immer anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Neal (7. März 2009)

Hallo
Ein paar Fragen,und zwar:
Wo bekomme ich so ein schickes addon her ,zb wie das  Yak Addon?Habe noch das standartinterface.
Kann man so etwas als komplettes interface downloaden,oder brauche ich alles einzeln?
Und,wieso ändern sich meine leisten und chatfenster immer wenn ich Spiel Verlassen drücke,und danach einlogge?

Danke euch Vielmals im vorraus.


----------



## shronk (7. März 2009)

Im yak ui is alles schon mit dabei. Dieses und ein paar andere findest du hier: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=257109
allerdings is das yak ui atm nicht verfügbar.

chat ändert sich immer weils n bug ist :/ da gibts aber ein addon wo das fixt.


----------



## Exeone (9. März 2009)

Hab mir mal yak ui runtergeladen nur ist jetzt alles auf englisch wie krieg ich das denn wieder auf Deutsch?

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Elindir (9. März 2009)

Hier mein Interface:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich habe ich die Taktikslots viel kleiner skaliert, jedoch werden die immer nach einem Neustart zurückgesetzt. Weiss einer woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Helwalker89 (9. März 2009)

@teal hab mal ne fragen zu deinem interface
wie hast du es hinbekommen das bei targetring alle gruppenmitglieder nen ring abbakommen und nich nur 1st und 2nd target, oder is das gar nich targetring bei dir? wenn nein welches is es dann?


----------



## Teal (9. März 2009)

Das ist die alte Version des RV_Mods und *nicht* TargetRing.
Bild: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link


----------



## Mikroflame (9. März 2009)

Hm,hab mir gerade mal xHud gedownloadet,und versucht die Orbs einzustellen sowie Grafiken hinzuzufügen.
Jedoch laufen alle meine versuche ins leere..Jemand lust,es einen laien zu  Erklären?

ps : Mein Interface reich ich noch nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurde leider gestern resetet..


----------



## Teal (9. März 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Hm,hab mir gerade mal xHud gedownloadet,und versucht die Orbs einzustellen sowie Grafiken hinzuzufügen.
> Jedoch laufen alle meine versuche ins leere..Jemand lust,es einen laien zu  Erklären?
> [...]


Welche Auflösung nutzt Du?
Kann ein funktionierendes Template für 1680x1050 anbieten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helwalker89 (9. März 2009)

asso grafiken die hinzugefügt werden werden als .dds dateien gespeichert mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nich sagen bin auch schon fleißig am googeln mal schaun ob sich was findet, dannach muss man die .dds dateien noch irgentwie in den .lua dateien der addon erwähnen damit auf sie zugegriffen werden kann
mal schaun was man findet


----------



## Helwalker89 (9. März 2009)

hab da was gefunden wo erklärt wird wie man texturen in war einbindet
werd mich da mal reinfuxen
viell gibts dann bald ein neues interface von mir


----------



## Helwalker89 (9. März 2009)

sry link vergessen 
da isser http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?p=5267191 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (9. März 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Welche Auflösung nutzt Du?
> Kann ein funktionierendes Template für 1680x1050 anbieten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich auch schon geschaut,mir steht aber leider nur ein ziemlich kleiner Monitor zur verfügung.
Besitze nur die 800x600,1024x768,1152x648,1200x720,1200x768 und die 1200x 800 Auflösung
und für diese hab ich leider nichts gefunden.;(

@Helwalker89 
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niene (9. März 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Hab mir mal yak ui runtergeladen nur ist jetzt alles auf englisch wie krieg ich das denn wieder auf Deutsch?
> 
> hat sich erledigt



Ich hab das Problem auch,das vieles auf englisch ist und der Rest auf deutsch?
Kann mir jemand sagen,wie das Problem lösen kann?


----------



## Mikroflame (10. März 2009)

Niene schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem auch,das vieles auf englisch ist und der Rest auf deutsch?
> Kann mir jemand sagen,wie das Problem lösen kann?


Tipp mal /language 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (10. März 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon geschaut,mir steht aber leider nur ein ziemlich kleiner Monitor zur verfügung.
> Besitze nur die 800x600,1024x768,1152x648,1200x720,1200x768 und die 1200x 800 Auflösung
> und für diese hab ich leider nichts gefunden.;(
> [...]


Ok, das ist natürlich dann doof. Hier auch nichts gefunden? Ansonsten einfach mal eines von denen runterladen und selber anpassen. War bei mir leider auch nicht anders möglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanie (10. März 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Tipp mal /language 3
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab das Probelm auch mit der UI und auch nach /language 3 Eingabe,ist einiges noch auf englisch.Npc Gerede und die Anzeige des Kapitels bzw. der Zone in der ich gerade bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helwalker89 (10. März 2009)

dannach WAR mal neu  starten dann müsstes eigentlich gehen
wenns nich klappt mal in den user ordner  gehen da gibts ne datei namens usersettings, die mit dem editor öffnen und dann language manuell auf 3 umstellen
(steht irgentwo fast am ende bei mir über developer)


----------



## Mikroflame (10. März 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ok, das ist natürlich dann doof. Hier auch nichts gefunden? Ansonsten einfach mal eines von denen runterladen und selber anpassen. War bei mir leider auch nicht anders möglich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon probiert,jedoch sind bei 4 Getesteten Interfaces die ganzen Sachen meist nicht Verstellbar und die Grafiken wurden nie angezeigt ;/
Außerdem war die Interface anordnung ziemlich anders.

Darum fragte ich auch bezüglich der Grafiken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RiderOfTheZtorm (10. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> Weil ich von performance wegen her meine auflösung runterschrauben musste, hab ich mich nochmals bissi drangesetzt um bisschen was zu ändern.
> Nun siehts folgendermassen aus: (ausser die quests, die fangen nun oben links im eck an)
> 
> 
> ...




Wie heisst das Addon, welches in der rechten unteren Ecke die Lebensanzeige der einzelnen Gruppenmitglieder so schön (mit Klassen-Symbol daneben) darstellt und wo bekomme ich es ?

EDIT: Habe das gleiche Addon bei Teal (Beitrag #118) gesehen - hier werden allerdings auch die Charnamen angezeigt. Handelt es sich um etwas anderes ?


----------



## Helwalker89 (10. März 2009)

das addon heißt squared gibts auf curse.com
is das selbe bei shronk is nur der testmodus an damit man es besser anpassen kann und teal is wirklich in ner gruppe


----------



## Teal (10. März 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Schon probiert,jedoch sind bei 4 Getesteten Interfaces die ganzen Sachen meist nicht Verstellbar und die Grafiken wurden nie angezeigt ;/
> [...]


Liegt wohl daran, dass viel per LEMMIE rausgeblockt wird. Einfach mal /lemmie eingeben und alles entblocken. Sollte dann auch wieder im Layouteditor zu finden sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@RiderOfTheZtorm:
Ist das selbe Addon, nur anders eingestellt, bzw. das oben zeigt den Testmodus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (10. März 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, dass viel per LEMMIE rausgeblockt wird. Einfach mal /lemmie eingeben und alles entblocken. Sollte dann auch wieder im Layouteditor zu finden sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*snief* Warum hat es mir niemand davor gesagt^^
danke


----------



## RiderOfTheZtorm (10. März 2009)

Helwalker89 schrieb:


> das addon heißt squared gibts auf curse.com
> is das selbe bei shronk is nur der testmodus an damit man es besser anpassen kann und teal is wirklich in ner gruppe



Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (12. März 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> *snief* Warum hat es mir niemand davor gesagt^^
> danke


Ich wurde ja nicht gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bitteschön, viel Spaß mit dem UI. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (12. März 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ich wurde ja nicht gefragt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jajaja,ausreden ;/
Aber danke^^


----------



## Kankuso (12. März 2009)

MIt welchem addon kann ich die Aktionsleisten teilen? sodass die minimap in der mitte ist und links von der map die halbe aktionsleiste ist und rechts die halbe (hab ich bei vielen gesehn und sieht geil aus)


----------



## shronk (13. März 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> MIt welchem addon kann ich die Aktionsleisten teilen? sodass die minimap in der mitte ist und links von der map die halbe aktionsleiste ist und rechts die halbe (hab ich bei vielen gesehn und sieht geil aus)



Mit SNT Buttons, Vertigo und noch paar anderen.

Bei Curse gaming gibts dazu ne ganze Kategorie (Action bars oder so)


----------



## Kankuso (13. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> Mit SNT Buttons, Vertigo und noch paar anderen.
> 
> Bei Curse gaming gibts dazu ne ganze Kategorie (Action bars oder so)


Danke gibts dazu iwo ne anleitung?


----------



## shronk (13. März 2009)

Bei SNT Buttons musst einfach nur /SNTbtn IG eingeben, dann haste ein GUI was sich öffnet. Da kannst dann die Einstellungen vornehmen - sollte selbsterklärend sein das ganze - ansonsten einfach bissi rumklicken und probieren.


----------



## Mikroflame (14. März 2009)

Hm,hab bei mir das Interace eigendlich schon relativ passable eingestellt,wie kann man aber jedoch diese Orbs so schick aussehen lassen wie zb bei dir Teal?
Bei xHud bekomm ich da nur so nen unsichtbaren Kreis,der sich auffüllt wenn ich Hass/Zorn (je nach klasse) bekomme.
Eine kleine erklärung wär nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
Mein derzeitiges Interface :
[attachment=7037:Zwiebelspalta_004.jpg]

Denkt euch das Verschwommene weg..


----------



## Francis MacBeth (15. März 2009)

Ich habe nicht viel verändert aber ein bisschen den Kram verschoben und kleiner gemacht


----------



## Teal (16. März 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Hm,hab bei mir das Interace eigendlich schon relativ passable eingestellt,wie kann man aber jedoch diese Orbs so schick aussehen lassen wie zb bei dir Teal?
> Bei xHud bekomm ich da nur so nen unsichtbaren Kreis,der sich auffüllt wenn ich Hass/Zorn (je nach klasse) bekomme.
> [...]


hiho!
Da musst Du die Texturen manuell festlegen:

Enemy HP/Friendly HP => Sanctuary_Orb
Own HP => Sanctuary_Center
AP/Klassenmechanik waren glaube ich irgendwelche Archs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch von Hand skalieren (je nach Res. halt anders) und an die richtige Position schieben.
Dauert leider sehr lange, aber anders gehts nicht... Alternativ mal schaun, ob bei xHUD unter "Profiles" irgendwo ein ladbares Set "Sanctuary" steht. Hab den Eintrag zwar in der Liste, beim Laden kommt aber immer nur ein Interface-Error (der neue Autor blickt es halt auf keinem Auge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Mikroflame (16. März 2009)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ok,werd ich schon ergendwie schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evergrace (20. März 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Hm,hab bei mir das Interace eigendlich schon relativ passable eingestellt,wie kann man aber jedoch diese Orbs so schick aussehen lassen wie zb bei dir Teal?
> Bei xHud bekomm ich da nur so nen unsichtbaren Kreis,der sich auffüllt wenn ich Hass/Zorn (je nach klasse) bekomme.
> Eine kleine erklärung wär nett
> 
> ...


ich versteh nicht wie man nur so spielen kann... das nihmt doch scho mal über ein viertel vom sichtfeld weg


----------



## Mikroflame (20. März 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht wie man nur so spielen kann... das nihmt doch scho mal über ein viertel vom sichtfeld weg


Inzwischen sieht es auch schon etwas anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem zock ich schon etwas unter den Mindestanforderungen und da ist jeder Pixel der nicht geladen wird ein guter Pixel^^


----------



## shronk (21. März 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Inzwischen sieht es auch schon etwas anders aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ähm, du weisst aber schon, dass du da einfach nur deine grafik drüber legst und hinten dran das game trotzdem angezeigt wird?

Wenn, dann lädst du mit dem panel noch mehr pixel als sonst.


----------



## Mikroflame (21. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> ähm, du weisst aber schon, dass du da einfach nur deine grafik drüber legst und hinten dran das game trotzdem angezeigt wird?
> 
> Wenn, dann lädst du mit dem panel noch mehr pixel als sonst.


Dann spinnt meine FPS anzeige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dadurch fast 10 fps mehr.
Zumal ich dadurch fast doppelt so schnell aus dem Ladebildschirm rauskomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem sieht mein derzeitiges Panel relativ schick aus.(Also nicht das,was auf dem Bild ist sondern nen anderes^^)


----------



## shronk (25. März 2009)

Dumdidum...

Hab mal wieder bissi gebastelt am UI und nu siehts so aus.
Gefällt mir eigentlich schon ganz gut =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ah und hier mit squared:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (25. März 2009)

Feines UI. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde unten noch per xPanels einen Layer mit oder ohne Textur hinter die ganzen Fenster legen, dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## shronk (25. März 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Feines UI.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meinste jetzt hinter die squared oder komplett?


----------



## KiloBravo (25. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 normal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so im kampf und mit squared  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1. seite 10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (26. März 2009)

Komplett, so lange die Textur nicht allzu wirr ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enos (27. März 2009)

NICE UI Kilobravo.. Für was ne Auflösung ist das Gedacht ? 1280x1024? 

Und kann ich mir das Irgendwie Laden?!


----------



## Sethia (28. März 2009)

Nett nett... 

Hatte gerade mein Interface von WoW eingestellt, es ist schon spät glaub ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatho (31. März 2009)

das is meins ist zwar noch ziemlich schlicht voe allem weil ich noch auf addons warte


----------



## Astravall (1. April 2009)

Also meine Oberfläche habe ich momentan so gestaltet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zielanzeige von SanctuaryUI hat mir gut gefallen darum hab ich da mal die Textur für xPanels raus geklaut und mit xHud entsprechend die Zielanzeigen drauf gelegt, aber ansonsten war es mir persöhnlich zu überladen/zu viele Addons die ich persöhnlich nicht brauchte.

Vielleicht lege ich die HP-Prozentanzeige des Feind- und Freundziels noch in die Mitte der Kreise ich denke das wäre etwas übersichtlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## koraxas (1. April 2009)

So das ist mal meins hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Addons:
CharactersViewer
ChattyCathy
CurseProfiler
DammazKron
Cye
LibSlash
Phantom
Pure
SNT_BUTTONS
SNT_PANEL
Squared
StateOfRealm
WaaaghBar_HPS
WaaaghBar_menu
WaaaghBarGuildXP2
waaghbar
WoodysDpsLib
wsct
xpanels
xPanels_customTextures
zmm


----------



## Omidas (3. April 2009)

Auch mal mein Interface:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Addons:
Aura - Ähnlich wie Power Auras von WoW
AutoDismount - Man steigt vom Mount ab bei Benutzung einer Fähigkeit (manchmal Buggy)
BlascProfiler
CasultiesOfWar - Listet die Kills auf in seinem Gebiet. Praktisch beim Rush um zu sehen, wie es läuft
CharacterViewer - Sollte einem die anderen Charaktere anzeigen und deren Bankinhalt. Bei mir nicht Funktionstüchtig.
ChattyCathy - Chataddon. Praktisch: das Eingabefeld liegt über dem Textfeld. Bei Senden über Chatauswahl leider innerhalb des Textfeldes
Cmap - Eckige Map. Fehlt leider der Sammelruf Button.
DaocBuff - Buff und Debuffleiste viel übersichtlicher ala WoW ...
LibSlash
Phantom - Zum verstecken von Anzeigeelementen
Pure - Schönere Darstellung von der Spieleranzeige (Gegner, Pet, etc). Gibt einem auch die % Anzeige von feindlichen Burgtoren
RuiPatch - Ein kleiner Patch fürs Reload UI. Bei mir wurden danach nur 2 Gepäcktaschen angezeigt und das wird nun behoben.
SntButtons - Halt ein Addon um sich die Buttonleisten nach seinen Wünschen zu konfigurieren
Squared - Klasse Raidframe
StateofRealm - Zeigt einem den Status aller Gebiete an und auch die Vorherschaftspunkte
Waaghbar - Fasst viele Informationen in Leisten zusammen
Wsct - Warhammer Scrolling Combat Text. 
zMailMod - Vereinfachung des Mailversand. Zb alle Pharmazie Gegenstände direkt in den Briefkasten legen. Hat eine Namensergänzung

Mein Questfenster befindet sich (grad ausgeblendet) am rechten Bildschirmrand. StateOfRealm wird im PvEageblendet. Die Buffs hängen
dadurch leider etwas komisch rum ohne die Begrenzung von SoR, aber ging nicht anders. Squared wird bei Bedarf ausgeblendet bei 
meinen DDs und das 2te Target befindet sich mittig über Squared.


----------



## Teal (3. April 2009)

*Update:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann leider aktuell nur die 4:3-Version (1280x1024) zeigen, da ich leider keinen 16:10-Monitor (1680x1050) in der Redaktion habe. Die *Addonliste* bleibt hier aber bei beiden Versionen gleich:


ActionBarCD
ActionBarColor
AlertFilter
AuctionStats
AutoDismount
BagFilterTweak
BlackBox
BLASCProfiler
BookOfGrudges
BuffHead
Census
ChatLocationFix
ChattyCathy
ClosetGoblin
CraftingWillard
CraftValueTip
CurseProfiler
DAoCBuff
DestroyBuffs
FastFriends
FastInteract
FloatingRallyCall *NEU*
GlobalCooldownRemover
GroupIcons *NEU*
Hopper
HyperActiveAssist
HyperExcitedOpenParty
Join Selected Scenarios
JunkDump
KillTracker
Kwestor
LayoutEditorManager
LibCereal
LibSlash
LibSurveyor
LibSync
LibTargetInfo
MacroIcons *NEU*
MapMonster
MapMonster-Navigator
Mesh
MobHealth
MoraleSet
Moth
MultiAuction
MultiAuction_AuctionStats
NAMBLA
NAMBLA_CustomTextures
nisp
nLootLink
NoWarbandWindow
nRarity
nStanceHighlighter
ovdeadnomore
PaintTheLeader *NEU*
Phantom
QuestTrackerHelper
QuickNameActions *NEU*
RMetLib
RuiPatch *NEU*
RV_Mods
rvrstatsupdated
SelfTarget
SNT_CASTBAR
Squared
StateOfRealm
Surveyor
TargetOnButtonDown
TomeTitan
TomeTracker
Vertigo
WarBoard
WarBoard_BagSpace
WarBoard_FPS
WarBoard_GameMenu
WarBoard_Loc
WarBoard_Social
warwhisperer
wsct
xHUD
xpanels
zMailMod
zMiniMap

*P.S.:* Nicht wundern, Erengrad ist gerade down, darum habe ich mal meinen Rang 20-Klonchosen auf Drakenwald ausgepackt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (4. April 2009)

Du könntest einige Sachen bei dir mal ausmisten, da sie veraltet oder es besseres gibt:


ActionBarCD
ActionBarColor
GlobalCooldownRemover
NAMBLA
NAMBLA_CustomTextures
Vertigo
Diese Addons könntest du alle mit SntButtons auf einmal haben. Nambla
müsste ich überlegen, ob alles abgedeckt wird, was das beitet.


DestroyBuffs
NoWarbandWindow
Warum hast du diese beiden Addons eigentlich? Das wird doch schon durch Phantom abgedeckt,
das du auch drauf hast.


rvrstatsupdated
BookOfGrudges
Habe ich auch erst heute gefunden: Dammaz Kron Super Erweiterung zum Tome, wo mit tollen
Statistiken deine Erfolge und Misserfolge im RvR verzeichnet werden.


ChatLocationFix
 Könntest du durch Fixer ersetzen, da es noch zwei weiter Bugs mit abdeckt.Problem mit Moral 
und Taktik Fenstergrößen nachm Laden.


HyperActiveAssist
HyperExcitedOpenParty
Werden glaube ich nicht mehr benötigt, da Mythic das gepatched hat.

Aber muss dir danken. Bin deine Liste mal durch gegangen und habe jetzt einige
Sachen von übernommen und ein paar andere zusätlich noch endeckt.

Fixer
Census
FloatingRallyCall
ShiftWho - Du hast dafür FasterInteract, aber mir reicht das /who verhalten
FastFriends
DammazKron
MacroIcons
ovdeadnomore

Eigentlich erschreckend, dass es so massig Addons gibt, die kleine Bugs beheben,
aber die von Mythic es immer noch nicht es geschafft haben sie zu beheben.


----------



## KiloBravo (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier ma neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (noch nicht ganz fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## brudersicarius (7. April 2009)

Hi
@KiloBravo, wie hast du die leiste unten gemacht (wo fertigkeiten und chat und so drauf sind)???

Hier mal meins, bitte sagt mir was ich besser machen kann...
WarhammerOnlineUI


----------



## Teal (7. April 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Du könntest einige Sachen bei dir mal ausmisten, da sie veraltet oder es besseres gibt
> [...]


hiho!
Da hast Du allerdings recht. Habe das teilweise auch schon in der Redaktion upgedatet, allerdings komme ich privat kaum noch dazu (hätte hier gern mal wieder Internet -.- ). Werde die Liste aber bald mal durchgehen und dementsprechend den Kram austauschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiloBravo (10. April 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> Hi
> @KiloBravo, wie hast du die leiste unten gemacht (wo fertigkeiten und chat und so drauf sind)???
> 
> Hier mal meins, bitte sagt mir was ich besser machen kann...
> WarhammerOnlineUI



mit Xpanels gehts einfach  müsst aber mit dem von snt auch gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die texturen gibs hier http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...416#post3844416
hab die einfach angepasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (11. April 2009)

@Teal: Hast du das Gefühl das die Addons die die drauf hast die Performance verschlechtern? 
Ich hab mir mal ein paar von deiner Liste noch zusätzlich drauf gehaun, und hab das gefühl dass ich immer wieder kurze Hänger drin habe, die davor nicht waren. Auch die FPS scheinen etwas mehr zu schwanken.
Konnte aber durch abschalten einzelner Addons keinen Verursacher finden. Groupicons scheint das ja nach einer Antwort auf Curse zu verursachen, hab bei mir aber ohne das Addon keine Besserung bemerkt.

Addon hab ich jetzt drauf:
AlertFilter
AnywhereTrainer
AutoDismount
BlackBox
Crafting Info Tooltip
Craftingwillard
Curse Profiler
Duff Timer
Duff Timer Filter
Fixer
Group Icons
InfluenceText
LibSlash
LibSurveyor
LibTargetInfo
Minimap
NPC Item Sale Price
nRarity
Phantom
Pure
ReloadUIPatch
RvRStatsUpdated
SNT Buttons
SNT Castbar
State Of Realm
Squared
Tada! Chat Notifier
TargetInfoWindows
Tome Titan
Waaaghbar Continue by Lingy
Waaaghbar_RealmStatus
Warhammer Scrolling Combat Text

Screens hab ich grad keine aktuellen zur Hand, mach ich dann die Tage wenn ich mal wieder ingame bin


----------



## Teal (11. April 2009)

Addons wie State Of Realm fressen natürlich etwas Performance (da sie Daten über einen extra Chatkanal austauschen). Auf meinem System (Intel C2D 1,86 Ghz, 2 GB RAM und 88er GT 512 M waren es jedenfalls nur 2-3 FPS weniger mit Addons.  Mehr konnte ich zumindest nicht feststellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (23. April 2009)

Mal wieder ein Update bei mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe so weit alles für 1.2.1 upgedatet. Bei Moth und RV_Mods habe ich auf die Fixes aus dem WHA-Forum zurückgegriffen, ebenso wie auf den Fix für die Minimap. Mache mich in Kürze daran die "veralteten" Addons rauszuwerfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (23. April 2009)

Wie immer sehr schön.

Nut hat es einen Sinn, das du State of Realm hast und die noch den
War eigenen Kampangenverlauf mit anzeigst? 
Oder ist dir nichts eingefallen, was da sonst rein passen könnte?


----------



## Teal (23. April 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Wie immer sehr schön.
> 
> Nut hat es einen Sinn, das du State of Realm hast und die noch den
> War eigenen Kampangenverlauf mit anzeigst?
> Oder ist dir nichts eingefallen, was da sonst rein passen könnte?


Jetzt wo Du es sagst... Die wollte ich eigentlich mal deaktivieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Anzeige hatte ich da schon, bevor ich SoR installiert habe. Da ist sie geblieben, weil ich nicht wusste was da sonst hin kommen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommt wohl auch noch auf meine "To-Do-List"... Vielleicht schieb ich "Hopper" da mal hin, das fliegt zur Zeit noch etwas wild in der Gegend rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (26. April 2009)

So, hab mir nun endlich die Vorschläge zu Herzen nehmen können und das UI upgedatet:

Pic 1
Pic 2

Addonliste


AlertFilter
AutoDismount
BagFilterTweak
BlackBox
BookOfGrudges
BuffHead
ChattyCathy
ClosetGoblin
CraftingWillard
CraftValueTip
DAoCBuff
FastFriends
FastInteract
FloatingRallyCall
hopper
JunkDump
KillTracker
Kwestor
LayoutEditorManager
LibCereal-1.0
LibSlash
LibSurveyor
LibSync
MapMonster
MapMonster-Navigator
Mesh
MobHealth
MoraleSet
Moth **GEFIXED FÜR 1.2.1*
nisp
nRarity
nStanceHighlighter
ovdeadnomore
Phantom
QuestTrackerHelper
Queue Queuer
RMetLib
rvrstatsupdated
RV_Mods **GEFIXED FÜR 1.2.1*
SelfTarget
SNT_BUTTONS **NEU**
SNT_CASTBAR
Squared
StateOfRealm
Surveyor
TargetOnButtonDown
TomeTitan
TomeTracker
trakario
WarBoard
WarBoard_BagSpace
WarBoard_FPS
WarBoard_Loc
WarBoard_Menu
WarBoard_Social
warwhisperer
wsct
xHUD
xpanels
zMailMod
zmm **GEFIXED FÜR 1.2.1*

Download und Co, gibts im offiziellen Thread.

Was meint ihr kann man da noch verbessern? Direkt über Hopper ist nun halt noch etwas viel freier Platz...


----------



## Jarwid (10. Mai 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Du könntest einige Sachen bei dir mal ausmisten, da sie veraltet oder es besseres gibt:
> 
> 
> ActionBarCD
> ...



Hi

aufgrund deines Tipps hab ich bei mir auch mal Nambla + die genannten Addons durch SNT Buttons (in Ergänzung mit SNT Castbar) ersetzt. Das funktioniert soweit auch wunderbar, allerdings werden mir nun auf den Buttons meine Tastenbelegungen angezeigt, was ich ziemlich störend finde. Kann man das auch noch irgendwie entfernen?
Hab jetzt erst mal wieder Nambla + obige drauf, aber nur ein Addon statt so vieler wäre mir lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Teal (11. Mai 2009)

Das mit den Buttons könnte durch ActionBarColor "gefixt" werden, denke ich. Zumindest war das bei NAMBLA so. Einfach mal ausprobieren, denn zumindest bei den SNT_Buttons konnte ich den betreffenden Punkt nicht im Code entdecken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mon-Jordan (28. Mai 2009)

Hoi erstmal. Ich hab hier ja ganz nette Interfaces gesehen die mir gefiehlen und die Tipps hörten sich auch toll an, aber mit jedem Tipp hab ich mir das Game vertüddelt und musst neu istallieren. Ist es möglich mir eins zu erstellen welches für einen Schamanen die Heilungen ziemlich erleichtert, wenn ca. 20 Leute im Trupp sind?


----------



## Teal (30. Mai 2009)

Squared? Oder ISHealbot?


----------



## Mon-Jordan (31. Mai 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Squared? Oder ISHealbot?




Den hab ich doch, aber der Bildschirm ist dann bei ca. 20 Leuten überfüllt und ich kann niemanden mehr von links, rechts, oben oder untern herlaufen sehen können. sowas kann für einen Schamanen tödlich sein!


----------



## Gramarye (31. Mai 2009)

Dann versuch mal, Squared oder ISHealbot kleiner zu skalieren und die Größe anzupassen. Dann dürfte es kein Problem sein, alle in Sicht zu haben und trotzdem noch genug Überblick auf das Geschehen um dich herum zu haben.


----------



## Skathloc (2. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein Interface:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1920*1200
Die HP Anzeige des Ziels ist recht über meiner.

Werd mir aber demnächst ein anderes basteln mit der Karte am unteren Bildrand und dem Chat auch weiter unten. So in richtung Teals seinem, nur mit den Pure-Unitframes.


----------



## Teal (2. Juni 2009)

Gefällt mir schon ganz gut. Nutzt Du WarWhisperer nur für Whispers oder auch um andere Charkanäle zu überwachen? Würde sich in dem Fall anbieten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (2. Juni 2009)

Hier meins  mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wer Ideen was mann dran ändern könnte?


----------



## Teal (2. Juni 2009)

Ist ja schon ganz gut, dennoch hier meine Vorschläge:

Hau die Waaaghbar weg und ersetze sie mit WarBoard. Du kannst dann das Menü und den Influence-Tracker per Phantom ausblenden. Beide sind auch bei Warboard dabei. Dann würde ich die Taktikleiste durch "Vertical Tactics" an die rechte Seite packen. Nun kann der Chat etwas weiter runter. Die Anzeige der Mechanik hat so noch Platz links von der Minimap über den Actionbars. Jetzt könntest Du noch State Of Realm reinpacken (ohne das Addon geht bei mir wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), um im RvR den Überblick zu behalten. Falls es Dir gefällt, könntest Du auch die Buffleiste durch DuffTimer oder DAOC-Buff ersetzen und die Unitframes z. B. durch Pure. Ist aber persönliche Präferenz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (2. Juni 2009)

Super mache ich so :-)


----------



## Teal (2. Juni 2009)

Hab die Links vergessen:

State of Realm
Dufftimer
WarBoard (+Warboard GameMenu)
Phantom
DAoCBuff
Pure
Vertical Tactics


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (2. Juni 2009)

Hehe das echt nett von dir, Hätte die aber auch gefunden :-)  

Vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (3. Juni 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Gefällt mir schon ganz gut. Nutzt Du WarWhisperer nur für Whispers oder auch um andere Charkanäle zu überwachen? Würde sich in dem Fall anbieten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bisher nur für Whisper, die restlichen Chats sind bei mir recht gut getrennt, ein zweites Chatfenster würde da mmn nur stören. Außerdem bräuchte es Platz um den Chat groß genug zu bekommen.

Welches Addon verwendest du eigentlich für den Balken unten auf dem du alles andere platziert hast? Sowas brauch ich auch.
Hab bisher ein bisl mit SNT_Panel experimentiert, aber so wirklich zufrieden bin ich damit nicht, außerdem hab ich immer ganz oben am Rand sowie am linken Rand vom Bildschirm einen streifen den ich damit nicht bedecken kann.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. Juni 2009)

Hier mal ein Update..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber irgendwas gefällt mir da nicht^^

Ahja und Gibt es ein Addon das mir anzeigt wenn ich Beserkerrausch auf 100 habe bzw davor, das irgendwie mitten im Bild aufpoppt ?!


----------



## Teal (3. Juni 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> [...]
> Welches Addon verwendest du eigentlich für den Balken unten auf dem du alles andere platziert hast? Sowas brauch ich auch.
> [...]


Ah, ok. Hätte in dem Fall halt für den Chat WarWhisperer verwendet. Aber gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den texturierten Balken habe ich über xPanels da hin bekommen. Man kann auch einfarbige Balken erstellen, anstatt eine Textur reinzuladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Update..
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


hm... Der Chat? Der wirkt aktuell was deplatziert irgendwie. Mach noch ein zweites Fenster (Combatlog? Gildenchat?) rechts hin, dann ist es wenigstens symmetrisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde auch per Phantom die Standardbuffs bei den Unitframes ausblenden, wenn Du schon DAoCBuff verwendest. Würde in diesem Interface vielleicht sogar komplett darauf verzichten und DuffTimer nehmen. 

Zur Frage mit Berserk: Nicht das ich wüsste... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. Juni 2009)

Ja ok gute Idee^^ 

danke


Ahja, wie kann ich bei Pure die RVR rank ausschalten?

Und ich möchte gerne DAoCBuff behalten finde ich schicker. Bloß ich weiß nicht wo ich die Buffs Hintun soll^^


----------



## Francis MacBeth (4. Juni 2009)

Wegen den Tips in der letzten Zeit habe ich die Addons mal angetestet aber mit meiner neuen UI bin ich noch nicht so zufrieden und würde mich über ein paar Tips freuen, meine maximale Auflösung beträgt leider nur 1280x1024.

Ich habe die MiniWorldMap in der Regel eingeklappt, sie ist aktuell offen, damit man sieht wo sie sich befindet.

Was mir bei den Addons aufgefallen ist, vielleicht kann man das ändern, ich weiß blos nicht wie:
WarBoard (+Warboard GameMenu)
-> das Game Menue ruft das alte Fenster für die Oberfläche auf, das ist ganz bescheuert.
Pure
-> leider ersetzt es die originale WarBand Anzeige nicht, damit kann es nicht Squared ersetzen, was eh ein paar Vorteile zu Pure hat für Heiler aber optisch doof ist.
Und ganz dämlich die Anzeige des eigenen Charakters oben gibt keine RVR Kennzeichnung aus, deswegen ist  das Original wieder drinnen. Das bringt eine optische Inkonsistenz mit sich, die mich persönlich sehr stört.
[attachment=7874:Lubjana_413.jpg]

meine alte UI sah so aus
[attachment=7875:Lubjana_402.jpg]

Edit: Ich habe die UI nochmal etwas umgestellt, so gefällt sie mir weitaus besser:
[attachment=7885:Lubjana_418.jpg]


----------



## Shaft13 (7. Juni 2009)

Arondight- schrieb:


> Hallo Elthera,
> 
> mein friendly target ist ein wenig rechts unten vom Primärziel. Kannst du aber jederzeit über "Oberfläche gestalten" verschieben.
> 
> ...



Habe mir die Add Ons runtergeladen ,aber da passiert recht wenig. Ich sehe beim EInloggen nicht,was ich eingeben muss um irgendwelche Menüs zur Konfig zu haben noch sonst irgendwas. 

Was muss ich denn tun um so ein Interface zu bekommen?

Einzig was ich habe, ist die Geldanzeige genau mitten im Bild,da wo sie nichts zu suchen hat. Verschieben geht auch nicht, bzw weiss nnichgt welche Tasten ich drücken muss.


----------



## Helwalker89 (7. Juni 2009)

du benötigst nich libslash damit alles funzt das is quasi das datenbank wo alle addon ihre infos rausziehen


----------



## Skathloc (8. Juni 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Pure
> Und ganz dämlich die Anzeige des eigenen Charakters oben gibt keine RVR Kennzeichnung aus, deswegen ist  das Original wieder drinnen. Das bringt eine optische Inkonsistenz mit sich, die mich persönlich sehr stört.


Die RVR-Kennung gibt es schon, nur auf den ersten Blick dauerts bis man die erkennt:
Die Prozentangabe (und die Namen glaube auch) werden orange wenn man für RVR gekennzeichnet ist.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (8. Juni 2009)

ja, das ist mir dann auch irgendwann aufgefallen aber so wirklich erkennbar ist das dann bei mir nicht :-\


----------



## Shinria (17. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meins... wobei ich noch ein paar kleine sachen dran ändern will...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (20. Juni 2009)

Meine Version von Sanctuary upgedatet für 1.3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mariza (21. Juni 2009)

huhu,

Teal du hattest mal deine version für die Auflösung 1280x1024.
kann man man die sich irgendwo runterladen bzw kannst du deine irgendwo zum download freigeben?

gruß Mari


----------



## Butze79 (21. Juni 2009)

Guck mal hier ... müsste die von Fraith sein.

Aber hab jetzt kA wieweit die für 1.3 schon überarbeiten ist

UI Sammeltread

Ich nutze sie selbst und hatte eigendlich mit dem Curse Updater Erfolg. (soweit ich mich errinnere :-) )


----------



## Teal (21. Juni 2009)

Die Version in 1280x1024 hatte ich auf dem alten Redaktionsrechner - ist also nicht mehr da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die von Fraith ist aber - in u. A. - in dieser Auflösung vorhanden, leider aber noch nicht upgedatet auf 1.3. Sollte aber wie Butze es geschrieben hat inzwischen auch durch ein simples Update per CurseClient gehen. Die Add-ons sollten so weit alle wieder aktuell sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (26. Juni 2009)

Grüß dich Teal, ich hab ein kleines/großes Problem...... ich find die Ui wirklich Klasse und würde die auch gerne übernehmen.
Problem ist nur das die Auflösung bei mir 1920x1080 ist und ich in dem Forum nichts passendes gefunden habe (leider) hasst du vielleicht einen Lösungsvorschlag?

Gruß Triple"F"


----------



## Teal (26. Juni 2009)

Nimm meine Version für 1680x1050 und bau sie um. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alternativ kannst Du schauen ob Du diese alte Version von Camon zum laufen bekommst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wurde damals bereits angepasst, ist aber seit 1.2 nicht mehr aktuallisiert worden. Vielleicht reicht es hier ja, die Add-ons upzudaten.


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (26. Juni 2009)

Ah ok vielen Dank, werd mal versuchen ob ich es hinbekomme bin in hinsicht auf Addons nicht gerade der "Oberbringer"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werd mal versuchen mit dem Curse client die dinger zu Updaten "Hoffe es funk" 

Nochmals vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (15. Juli 2009)

Nicht viele addons, aber ein paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butze79 (16. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meins .. Größtenteils von Teals 1280x1024ger Version mit ein paar privaten Änderungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (16. Juli 2009)

Beide schick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag nur das Standard-Layout von Squared so was von gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 1280er-Version ist übrigens *nicht* von mit, sondern von *Fraith*! Der hat das Interface damals erstellt - ich habe "meine" Version lediglich etwas abgewandelt und für 1680x1050 angepasst.


----------



## Bolle0708 (17. Juli 2009)

Ich find das layout auch nicht so schick.
Wo genau kann ich das denn ändern?


----------



## Teal (17. Juli 2009)

Entweder selber im Menü umstellen (da gibt es 53479563478957 Möglichkeiten zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder die Einstellungsdateien aus diesem Thread zusammensuchen und in den dazugehörigen Squared-Ordner Eurer User-Einstellungen packen.


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. Juli 2009)

kannst du nicht einfach nen screen von deinen einstellungen zum aussehen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (19. Juli 2009)

Da wäre es einfacher mein Pack runterzuladen und nur meine Einstellungen von Squared zu übernehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuraj (21. Juli 2009)

Gibts irgendein addon was mit anzeigt wieviel EXP und Ruf mir noch fehlen bis zum nechsten rang?.. also, nur in % und nicht gleich so einen Balken oben aufruft.

bzw. ich seh bei einigen leuten immer oben einen Balken, wo Gold usw drinne ist, wie heißt das addon?


----------



## Francis MacBeth (21. Juli 2009)

das ist Warboard und dort wird Dir auch angezeigt, wieviel Du noch brauchst zum nächsten Rang


----------



## Teal (21. Juli 2009)

Das alles kann Warboard. Damit wären auch beide Fragen beantwortet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Argh... Crossposting. Skandal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (25. Juli 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Das alles kann Warboard. Damit wären auch beide Fragen beantwortet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber die Standart Exp Leiste muss man noch wegmachen. Wo kann man denn die abstellen?


----------



## Teal (25. Juli 2009)

Geht über das Standard-Interface. Einfach ausblenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (29. Juli 2009)

So hier mal mein Interface




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings bin ich nocht nich so zufrieden mit dem Ui mir fehlen noch 3 Addons vieleicht könnt ihr mir da ja weiter helfen.

Zum einen würd ich gern diesen Button fürs Gemeinschaftfenster überm Chat weg haben ich hab da schon mal ein Addon gesehen weiß aber net mehr wie das hieß.

Dann gefällt mir die anzeigen von Squared nicht so ist zwar recht hilfreich wenn man Heiler spielt aber ich als Sorc brauch das eig net
Und such deswegen ne schöne Kt anzeige.

Und irgendwie hab ich noch kein Addon gefunden mit dem ich mal so ein paar schöne Panels einfügen kann so wie bei meinem WoW Interface



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Tribal Dinger unten am Bild kennt da jemand nen Addon ? oder weiß wie sowas funzt?

Freu mich nachtürlich auch über Allgemein verbesserungs Vorschläge

Mfg Tony


----------



## Gramarye (29. Juli 2009)

Hey,
Mit Phantom kannst du den Gemeinschaftsmenü-Button und andere Sachen, die du evtl nicht benötigst entfernen. Die Panels gibt es, aber ich weiß auch nicht, wie die Heißen, da ich so etwas persönlich nicht benutzte...

Greets 
Gramarye


----------



## Teal (29. Juli 2009)

Zu den Panels: Textur aus dem WoW-Addon rausziehen und per xPanels einbaun. Sollte problemlos gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu den Raidframes: Squared ist nach wie vor State-of-the-Art, was diesen Bereich angeht. Man kann sie optisch auch noch deutlich aufwerten. Die Standard-Einstellung ist auch total hässlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Massig mehr fertige Layouts dafür gibt es hier

Das Gemeinschaftsfenster kriegst Du wie bereits erwähnt mit Phantom weg. ChattyCathy bietet zudem noch mehr Optionen, für einen sauberen Chat.


----------



## tonygt (29. Juli 2009)

Erst mal danke für die Antworten einige Sachen hab ich jetzt schon hinbekommen
Allerdings hab ich bei dem Link den du für die Sqaured Designs gepostet hast nichts gefunden wo ich die Downloaden kann nur halt die Bilder.

Und irgendwie bekomm ich das mit Xpanels nicht hin hab mir jetzt das Addon geholt und das Custom Addon dazu in der Readme steht ja das die Datein dds Format haben müssen hab mir auch das beschrieben Programm geholt um meine Datein umzuwandeln aber irgendwie geht das nicht. Auch krieg ich die Texturen die schon vorhanden sind nicht rein das werden immer nur weise oder Schwarze Balken was mach ich den da Falsch ?


----------



## Teal (29. Juli 2009)

Viele der User haben zusätzlich zu den Bildern noch Ihre Saved-Variables (= Settings) angehängt, nur eben nicht jeder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musst Du halt im Details danach suchen. Bei xPanels musst Du die Texturen glaube ich manuell noch in eine LUAs eintragen. Auswändig weiß ich das leider auch nicht mehr.


----------



## tonygt (29. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem in die Lua und so eintragen hab ich alles gemacht aber ich krieg irgendwie meine Dateien nicht in das richtge Formant weil das nicht geht bzw das Programm nicht geht


----------



## Francis MacBeth (29. Juli 2009)

Eine Auswahl aus dem vom Teal genannten Thread findest Du mit den Variablen auch hier: http://war.curseforge.com/addons/squared/images/

Wenn Du auf das bevorzugte Layout klickst bekommst Du zwei Sachen, einmal das was in die Variablen Datei reinkopiert werden soll aber noch einfacher, den Kram den Du über dad Squared Menue importieren kannst.

@Teal: irgendwas stimmt mit Deinem letzten Screenie nicht, der läd nicht komplett bei mir.


----------



## Teal (29. Juli 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das mit dem in die Lua und so eintragen hab ich alles gemacht aber ich krieg irgendwie meine Dateien nicht in das richtge Formant weil das nicht geht bzw das Programm nicht geht


Schick mir da mal eine PM. Sollte ich hinbekommen, bzw. habe so was schon gemacht (siehe mein UI die Textur unten - die habe ich abgeändert und angepasst).



Francis schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @Teal: irgendwas stimmt mit Deinem letzten Screenie nicht, der läd nicht komplett bei mir.


Das liegt an Imageshack - habe ich heute Mittag auch schon beobachtet. Er geht schon, nur muss man re-loaden und seeeehr lange warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit: Neuer Screen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (30. Juli 2009)

So hab jetzt mein Ui soweit fertig das ich es mir sehr gut gefällt ich danke euch für Antworten. Und vor allem Teal der mir geholfen hat mit den Dateien

Von meinem Sorc: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von meinen Schami



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind keine Optimalen Bilder aber bessere konnt ich grad nicht machen


----------



## Teal (30. Juli 2009)

Hübsch, hat sich also doch gelohnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besonders zur Sorc passen die Texturen imho sehr gut.


----------



## Shaft13 (3. August 2009)

Frage, das KT Menü, das Teal und tonygt benutzen, das ist aus Squared, oder? Wenn ja, was muss man denn da einstellen um das so zu haben??

Bei mir sieht das so aus wie im Posting von tonygt am 29.7.

Wobei ich dann noch zusätzlich links di enormale KT Auflistung habe + meine eigenen Gruppe.
Also ganzs chön voll an der Seite.

Muss ich auch irgendwie ausschalten (muss das aber mal suchen wo das geht)


----------



## Teal (3. August 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Frage, das KT Menü, das Teal und tonygt benutzen, das ist aus Squared, oder? Wenn ja, was muss man denn da einstellen um das so zu haben??
> 
> [...]


Ja, das ist Squared. Ich quote darum einfach mal frech diesen Beitrag:



Francis schrieb:


> Eine Auswahl aus dem vom Teal genannten Thread findest Du mit den Variablen auch hier: http://war.curseforge.com/addons/squared/images/
> 
> Wenn Du auf das bevorzugte Layout klickst bekommst Du zwei Sachen, einmal das was in die Variablen Datei reinkopiert werden soll aber noch einfacher, den Kram den Du über dad Squared Menue importieren kannst.
> 
> [...]



Wenn Du meine Auflistung willst: Lad Dir mein UI und hol Dir dann nur die Einstellungen von Squared aus dem User-Ordner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Lars


----------



## Helwalker89 (4. August 2009)

und um das standart kt fenster und die gruppenanzeige weg zu bekommen nutz einfach:[post="0"]phantom[/post]


----------



## Shaft13 (8. August 2009)

Teal, schönes Interface, habe ich mir auch mal runtergeladen.

Leider stört mich da einiges. Wie kann man ausstellen,das pausenlos SZ gejoint wird.

Wie bekomme ich das Spiel wieder auf Deutsch?

Kann ich das ganze etwas vergrößern? Bei mir sind die Skills und die obere Infoleiste etwas unscharf wegen der UI Größe

Kann ich die Lebenskugel wegmachen und an der Stelle die Skilleiste hinschieben?Oder ist die Fest mit dem Interface verbunden??

Mache ich die UI Leiste etwas größer, verschwindet leider die optische Hintergrundleiste.

Welchen Mod muss ich ausschalten ,um die Kästen um die iegene Spieler und um mich wegzubekommen? Die Anzeigen stören mich persönlich.

An für sich tolles Interface, aber für mich persönlich müsste ich einiges ändern,wovon ich leider keinen Plan habe wie.


----------



## Teal (8. August 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Teal, schönes Interface, habe ich mir auch mal runtergeladen.
> 
> Leider stört mich da einiges. Wie kann man ausstellen,das pausenlos SZ gejoint wird.


Selbiges im Queue Queuer ausschalten.


> Wie bekomme ich das Spiel wieder auf Deutsch?


Ingame "/language 3" eintippen


> Kann ich das ganze etwas vergrößern? Bei mir sind die Skills und die obere Infoleiste etwas unscharf wegen der UI Größe


Geht nur über die globale Skalierung. Verändert man die, werden aber auch alle Texturen verschoben...


> Kann ich die Lebenskugel wegmachen und an der Stelle die Skilleiste hinschieben?Oder ist die Fest mit dem Interface verbunden??


Die Kugel ist xHud. Die kann man wegmachen. Die Textur, welche darunter liegt ist xPanels. Hier einfach eine andere Einbauen


> Mache ich die UI Leiste etwas größer, verschwindet leider die optische Hintergrundleiste.


Siehe Skalierung.


> Welchen Mod muss ich ausschalten ,um die Kästen um die iegene Spieler und um mich wegzubekommen? Die Anzeigen stören mich persönlich.


RV_Mods


> An für sich tolles Interface, aber für mich persönlich müsste ich einiges ändern,wovon ich leider keinen Plan habe wie.


Dann schau mal nach den anderen Versionen des UIs im offiziellen Thread.


----------



## Shaft13 (9. August 2009)

Danke Teal, hat mir schon sehr geholfen.

Habe auch einiges jetzt eingestellt und das UI ist wirklich klasse.

Kleinere Fragen habe ich aber noch:

1.Queue Queuer , wo genau kann man das ausschalten. Habe da nichts gefunden dazu und beim Mod selber, habe ich auch nichts stehen, ob man zB /Queue oder so eingeben muss um es zu starten,auszuschalten usw.

2.Wie kann man denn den zweiten Chat wegmachen. Du hast ja oben und unten einen Chat bei dir,einmal oben für zB Gildennachrichten unten für die Zone. Den oberen brauch eich nicht und wi ebekommt man die Reiter wieder, so das man Chatfarben ändern kann und den Kampfchat wieder hat?

3.Zu Squared Wie kann ich denn die einzelen Spielerleisten vom Platz her mehr trennen?Habe zB oben das die Gesundheit,unten das Level und die Gesundheitszahl des unteren ist quasi gleiche Höhe wie das Level des Chars der drüber liegt. Ich will also den Abstand zwischen den Chars etwas vergrößeren. Habe nur gefunden den Balken Länger oder Breiter zu machen, aber nicht das dazwischen etwas zu vergrößeren.

4.Wie kann ichd enn die normalen Gesundheitsleisten von mir,dem freundlichen Ziel und Feind wieder herstellen?. Meine nicht das,was normalerweise Links Oben im Eck ist mit Charbild, sondern nur Gesundheitsleiste+ AP und halt mein Name und HP Zahl drin.
Habe aktuell da gar keine Feind oder Freundanzeige. Um die Ausrüstung eines Spielers anzusehen, musste ich den im Suchmenü eingeben um ihn da auszuwählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. Kann man die Worldmap irgendwie mit M wieder öffnen?? Habe in der Tastenbelegung die Weltkarte auf M und bin da shalt auch so gewohnt, aber die Karte selber geht nur mit dem Button ganz im Eck der Karte auf (wobei ich CMap installiert habe),schliessen geht auch nur mit ESC und nicht per X Bottun am kartenrand.

6. Mit welchem Mod kann man nochmals die Skilleisten optisch verändern und die Zahl der Plätze kleiner,größer machen?

So,das wäre nochmal das gröbste.

Wenn ich diese Probs alle gelöst habe, dürfte ich ein zu 95% perfektes UI haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe hier auf deine Hilfe und hoffe, macht nicht zuviel Mühe.

Schonmal danke im vorraus.


----------



## Shaft13 (12. August 2009)

Meine Gerechte Zorn Anzeige ist irgendwie verschwunden. Keine Ahnung wo die ist und wie ich die wiederbekomme.

Chatmässig sehe ich absolut null gemachten und erhaltenen Schaden,s ehe auch nicht den Ruf oder Exp,den ich bekommen habe. Aber ein Zweites Fenster habe ich was nichts darstellt und nicht weg geht.

Meine HP Anzeige ist auch komplett weg, sehe nur im Kampf meinen grünen Balken über dem Kopf, aber AP Anzeige gar nicht.Feind sehe ich im Kampf das Kästchen um ihn herum, aber nicht als normale Zielanzeige.

Kann nicht mal die Ausrüstung von jemand ansehen,weil der Kasten freundliches Ziel fehlt. Mit welchem Add On kann man denn das einstellen?


----------



## Francis MacBeth (12. August 2009)

Also ich denke, entweder sind die Elemente über die Oberflächengestaltung oder über Phantom ausgebelendet.

@Moderation: kann man den Kram in einen extra Thread packen?


----------



## Teal (16. August 2009)

Erst mal sorry, heute erst aus dem Urlaub zurück gekommen.



Shaft13 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 1.Queue Queuer , wo genau kann man das ausschalten. Habe da nichts gefunden dazu und beim Mod selber, habe ich auch nichts stehen, ob man zB /Queue oder so eingeben muss um es zu starten,auszuschalten usw.


Siehe Icon  (1)



Shaft13 schrieb:


> 2.Wie kann man denn den zweiten Chat wegmachen. Du hast ja oben und unten einen Chat bei dir,einmal oben für zB Gildennachrichten unten für die Zone. Den oberen brauch eich nicht und wi ebekommt man die Reiter wieder, so das man Chatfarben ändern kann und den Kampfchat wieder hat?


Einstellen über /chattycathy und dann ganz normal über das WAR-UI



Shaft13 schrieb:


> 3.Zu Squared Wie kann ich denn die einzelen Spielerleisten vom Platz her mehr trennen?Habe zB oben das die Gesundheit,unten das Level und die Gesundheitszahl des unteren ist quasi gleiche Höhe wie das Level des Chars der drüber liegt. Ich will also den Abstand zwischen den Chars etwas vergrößeren. Habe nur gefunden den Balken Länger oder Breiter zu machen, aber nicht das dazwischen etwas zu vergrößeren.


Sämliche Einstellungen machst Du hier am Besten über das Squared Icon (2). Der Eintrag dafür heißt glaube ich "Spacing".



Shaft13 schrieb:


> 4.Wie kann ichd enn die normalen Gesundheitsleisten von mir,dem freundlichen Ziel und Feind wieder herstellen?. Meine nicht das,was normalerweise Links Oben im Eck ist mit Charbild, sondern nur Gesundheitsleiste+ AP und halt mein Name und HP Zahl drin.
> Habe aktuell da gar keine Feind oder Freundanzeige. Um die Ausrüstung eines Spielers anzusehen, musste ich den im Suchmenü eingeben um ihn da auszuwählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Dafür sind die Orbs da. (3) = Feindliches Ziel, (4) = Freundliches Ziel



Shaft13 schrieb:


> 5. Kann man die Worldmap irgendwie mit M wieder öffnen?? Habe in der Tastenbelegung die Weltkarte auf M und bin da shalt auch so gewohnt, aber die Karte selber geht nur mit dem Button ganz im Eck der Karte auf (wobei ich CMap installiert habe),schliessen geht auch nur mit ESC und nicht per X Bottun am kartenrand.


 Das geht bei mir ohne Probleme. Liegt also wohl an CMap - zMM geht problemlos.



Shaft13 schrieb:


> 6. Mit welchem Mod kann man nochmals die Skilleisten optisch verändern und die Zahl der Plätze kleiner,größer machen?


SNT-Buttons (/sntbtn)



Shaft13 schrieb:


> Meine Gerechte Zorn Anzeige ist irgendwie verschwunden. Keine Ahnung wo die ist und wie ich die wiederbekomme.


Das ist der "Bogen" rechts von der großen Kugel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten einfach ganz normal per Layout-Editor die Standardanzeige einblenden.



Shaft13 schrieb:


> Chatmässig sehe ich absolut null gemachten und erhaltenen Schaden,s ehe auch nicht den Ruf oder Exp,den ich bekommen habe. Aber ein Zweites Fenster habe ich was nichts darstellt und nicht weg geht.


Siehe oben die Sache mit dem Char.



Shaft13 schrieb:


> Meine HP Anzeige ist auch komplett weg, sehe nur im Kampf meinen grünen Balken über dem Kopf, aber AP Anzeige gar nicht.Feind sehe ich im Kampf das Kästchen um ihn herum, aber nicht als normale Zielanzeige.


Siehe (3)/(4).



Shaft13 schrieb:


> Kann nicht mal die Ausrüstung von jemand ansehen,weil der Kasten freundliches Ziel fehlt. Mit welchem Add On kann man denn das einstellen?


Siehe ebenfalls (3)/(4). Da fehlt gar nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Francis MacBeth
Ja, glaube ein extra Thread wäre langsam schon angebracht, ich mache mal einen auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (17. August 2009)

Und mach mal bitte dein Ui auf ne Auflösung von 1280X1024 :-)


----------



## Teal (17. August 2009)

Das überlasse ich lieber mal wem, der dafür die native Bildschirmauflösung hat. So was auf einem 16:10-Display einzurichten ist eine totale Qual. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (20. August 2009)

Danke Teal,hast mir sehr geholfen. 

Die Orbs hatte ich ja weggemacht,weil ich normale Balken wollte und in der Mitte meine Skills. 

Da hatte ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht das bei dir diese ANzeigen ja per Orbs dargestellt werden.

Muss jetzt schauen ,wie die Balken so hinbekomme bei tonyghts Interface.


----------



## Teal (20. August 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Muss jetzt schauen ,wie die Balken so hinbekomme bei tonyghts Interface.


Pure installieren und per Layout-Editor verschieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (21. Oktober 2009)

*schieb*

Hat doch hoffentlich noch wer außer mir ein nettes UI zum Vorzeigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir hat sich wenig getan - außer Statdoll (neu) kam sonst nichts hinzu (außer einigen Bugfixes für die letzte Version...):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (23. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Hat doch hoffentlich noch wer außer mir ein nettes UI zum Vorzeigen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gibts auch ein addon mit dem ich nur die lebensanzeige aus deinem interface habe und die dann herumschieben kann wies mir passt?

mit "lebensanzeige" meine ich nur das da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich zeige mein Interface nicht, hätte dafür aber eine Frage und will nich extra einen neuen Thread erstellen.
Nach ca. 5-monatiger Pause und einem üblen Ausflug ins Aion-Reich, bin ich nun zu WAR zurückgekehrt. Fange zwar ganz von vorne an, aber der kleine Eisenbrecher hat auf Drakenwald schon einige Grünhautschädel eingeschlagen.
Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: ich suche ein AddOn, das ich glaube irgendwann mal gesehen oder vielleicht sogar benutzt zu haben. Dieses dockt am CHarakterbildschirm kleine Schaltflächen an, über die man z.B. seine Skillung und die verteilten Rufpunkte einsehen kann, ohne zum jeweiligen Ausbilder zu müssen.
Weiß jemand, was ich meine?


----------



## Teal (25. Oktober 2009)

@Rungor: Prinzipiell geht das, ja. Da die Zier-Grafik und die Kugeln jedoch zwei unterschiedliche Addons sind, müsste man zuerst den kompletten Balken zerschnibbeln und alles von Hand neu anordnen... Glaub mir - das ist keine spaßige Sache.


----------



## Rungor (25. Oktober 2009)

hmm..wenn das 2 unterschiedliche addons sind wie heißt dann das addon mit den kugeln? 


(als alter diablo fan liegen mir die kugeln einfach mehr als die balken in den ganzen mmorpgs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Teal (25. Oktober 2009)

Nur die Kugeln? Das ist xHUD mit Custom-Texturen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (25. Oktober 2009)

danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (20. Dezember 2009)

[attachment=9654:Roggnokk_300.jpg]
mein interface add onsrcanizer, ISHealBot, CMap, Squared, Vertigo, wikkis cooldown bar, LibSlash, Pure, NAMBLA, SNT Castbar, NAMBLA_Costume Textures, 
PB Key Switcher, RV Mods_Manager, RVMOD_playerstatus dass war alles^^^^   

Grüße, 
Gondi(ingame roggnokk da popokraza(roggnokk dapopokraza))


----------



## Teal (23. Dezember 2009)

Glaube ich habe endlich mein Interface für 1.3.3 gerichtet. Leider musste ich StatDoll rauswerfen - geht nicht mehr mit 1.3.3. ... Ob Hopper noch geht, muss ich auch noch testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem habe ich die SNT-Castbar durch Amethyst ausgetauscht, genau wie DammazKron durch KillNotifier.

Layout:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normaler Screenshot mit Squared-Testmodus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit: Glaube das Fixen bei Hopper hat geklappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (23. Dezember 2009)

Die Frage ist sicher vorherzusehen, woher kommt das Raster im Layoutmode?
So ein Ding such ich schon lange.


----------



## Teal (24. Dezember 2009)

Das Ding heißt *Mesh* und gibt es auch schon sehr lange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich such mich tot und da ist es, vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (27. Dezember 2009)

Bitteschön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund häufiger Nachfrage im WHA-Forum, habe ich nun für die aktuelle Interface-Version für Patch 1.3.3. mal ein kurzes Video zusammengeschnipselt. Da sieht man die aktuelle Version des UIs mal in Aktion. Gameplay ist hier mehr als mies, aber ich habe mich ehrlich gesagt während des Aufnehmens auch nur darauf konzentriert, dass das UI nun endlich komplett funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BistneMemme? (28. Dezember 2009)

Hehe gute ausrede :-) Spaß bei Seite, Wie heißt denn das Addon, das mir in Schriftzug anzeigt wenn ich nen Gegner im Visier habe welche Klasse und wie viel % HP er noch hat? finde ich interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ach ja, wie ich sehe Zockst du ja schon länger nen Chosen. Wollte mal Wissen ob man den auch gut mit 2Hand Spielen kann, Also ob er was taugt zum RvR/PvP ?!


----------



## Teal (28. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die neue Version der RV_Mods (neu-/weiterentwickelt von Mr.Angel). 

Der Chosen ist wohl mit Abstand einer der offensivsten Tanks und kann sehr gut mit 2h gespielt werden. Allerdings macht er natürlich schon deutlich weniger Schaden als ein reiner DD, hält aber auch mehr aus. Als "laufendes Guardpet" ist er sicherlich immer noch erste Wahl bei den Destros (alleine schon wegen den Auren). Ich persönlich spiele ihn aber doch lieber auf 1h und Schild, da man so deutlich flexibler ist. Aktuell habe ich meine Skillung auf ca. 2/3 Discord + 1/3 Dread gelegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (29. Dezember 2009)

Teal sei Dank oder so ähnlich, wegen Mesh, hab ich an meiner UI auch mal wieder etwas rumgeschoben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (17. April 2010)

Hmm ist ja Tod ihr alles :-) 

Mal meins :-) Verbesserungen nehme ich gerne an..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

